# Always wary.



## wranglerman

I will always be wary of new people being added on to social media, especially single guys.

Back later to tell you what web watcher has to say about internet activities in the last 52hrs.

Could be nothing, trust but verify!!!


----------



## weightlifter

Hmmm. (Tagging to hear)


----------



## MattMatt

I hope it is nothing.


----------



## thatbpguy

wranglerman said:


> I will always be wary of new people being added on to social media, especially single guys.


:iagree:


----------



## X-B

When infidelity joins the family nothing will EVER be the same.


----------



## cool12

fingers crossed here for you. 
social media can be such a waste of time. i'm so over it.


----------



## wranglerman

It is now official.

Wrangler man is now single and will be filing for D first thing in the morning.

I am going to be completely honest here and now and tell you all how this has panned out.

A few months ago my W moved out of state with her job, no big drama for me as I had means of tabbing her so to speak.

Everything had been fine, nothing on either webwatchers and I suppose in this last month I might have slipped and let my gaurd down? Not sure exactly, but last week saw her take the innitiative to introduce new "equipment" into the bedroom, lube shooters and an anal douche, something I've never before seen.

Practice session over with Friday and I had plans with buddies up on the ranges this weekend shooting big bore rifles and a camp out Saturday night.

It seems there has been outside influence this last two weeks, one of the singles added.

I wouldn't say I had been complacent of my marriage but it is my busiest time at work and I worked a lot of hours these last two months, I will say that I have not been using the webwatchers as much over this period, but then again, lulled into the false sense of security I suppose with everything being so quiet in the beginning.

It seems that the single "Nathan" has been grooming her, I read it all, again , he has been working her like a player and the new play things are at his instruction for "her" enjoyment, clock work player speel, he seems to be really into anal and reading through her reactions and responses I can see that they have become more and more open and receptive of his advances, I can see where this is going, south, big time!!!

Choice I suppose, stand up and fight or let it die a death and move on, well she had strike one and that is it so, it will die a death and it really is time to move on.

Not just time to move on and away from my marriage, but also away from TAM for now.

I do have an interesting surprise in store for "Nathan", he gets to meet me in person the day the papers are served on her. I think it might get ugly and he will certainly remember our little get together, worry not, I will leave the Glock at home, had to handle 2 on 1 last year so a 1 on 1 should be a doddle I think?

Time to go boys and girls, play safely in my absence.

Wranglerman. AKA Hank to my friends.


----------



## Philat

Ah, damn. Sorry to hear, Hank. All the best to you. Don't be a complete stranger, OK?


----------



## lordmayhem

Sorry to see it end this way, I thought there might have been hope. Then you posted this:



wranglerman said:


> It seems that the single "Nathan" has been grooming her, I read it all, again , he has been working her like a player and the new play things are at his instruction for "her" enjoyment, clock work player speel, he seems to be really into anal and *reading through her reactions and responses I can see that they have become more and more open and receptive of his advances*, I can see where this is going, south, big time!!!


This is just so, so, so sad. Once a cheater, always a cheater rings true with her. After she had betrayed you before, she's betraying you again. So much for establishing boundaries. Yes, this EA is well on its way to a PA. Doesn't matter if this guy is a player, she was OPEN to his advances in the first place, when her boundaries should have been super high.


----------



## bandit.45

That sucks. Good luck bro. Come back one day and tell us how it shook out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt

Oh, damn it to heck. So sorry it came to this.

Do not put yourself at risk of physical harm or jail time.


----------



## The Middleman

Wranglerman, so sorry to hear this. I guess this proves the old saying: "Once a cheater, always a cheater"


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Geez man sorry to hear all this. Don't do anything to get yourself in trouble. She's not worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Geez man sorry to hear all this. Don't do anything to get yourself in trouble. She's not worth it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:


----------



## 6301

Just don't do something stupid. You don't need a gun to do stupid things. Think before you do.


----------



## Affaircare

I'm just going to say that I sorry this is what she has chosen. There really aren't other words to adequately express it.


----------



## Rugs

Does wrangler man have a thread hear about his wife's affair(s)?

Take the high road Wranglerman!


----------



## GusPolinski

Rugs said:


> Does wrangler man have a thread hear about his wife's affair(s)?
> 
> Take the high road Wranglerman!


I believe his current wife had an EA a while back. His first wife, however, was caught on video camera at the gym having sex w/ multiple men. At the same time.


----------



## workindad

I hope you find peace and happiness. 

Take care
WD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter

Confused. Did they meet or was this strictly long distance grooming?

Sorry Wrangler.

I want the pay per view rights to Nathans meeting with Wrangler...


----------



## GusPolinski

weightlifter said:


> *Confused. Did they meet or was this strictly long distance grooming?*
> 
> Sorry Wrangler.
> 
> *I want the pay per view rights to Nathans meeting with Wrangler...*


Ditto x 2.


----------



## NextTimeAround

GusPolinski said:


> I believe his current wife had an EA a while back. His first wife, however, was caught on video camera at the gym having sex w/ multiple men. At the same time.


I don't mean to say you got what you deserved, but I certainly would want to explore what exactly do you look for in partners that you end up with the big freaks.


----------



## tom67

weightlifter said:


> Confused. Did they meet or was this strictly long distance grooming?
> 
> Sorry Wrangler.
> 
> I want the pay per view rights to Nathans meeting with Wrangler...


Wrangler this sucks if you could come back with how you kicked arse that would be nice.


----------



## GusPolinski

NextTimeAround said:


> I don't mean to say you got what you deserved, but I certainly would want to explore what exactly do you look for in partners that you end up with the big freaks.


I'd admit that the thought crossed my mind. Honestly, though, it could happen to anyone, even twice. If it happens a third time, though? Yeah, for sure.

Either way, I'm sure that he's had the same thought himself at some point.


----------



## GusPolinski

tom67 said:


> Wrangler this sucks if you could come back with how you kicked arse that would be nice.


Indeed!


----------



## aug

Dont forget to keep a copy of your evidence somewhere safe, away from the home.


----------



## aug

And witnesses are not good. Better if his words against yours.

Deny everything.




I watch too much TV.


----------



## tom67

aug said:


> Dont forget to keep a copy of your evidence somewhere safe, away from the home.


So was it just an EA at this point?
Not that it matters sorry.


----------



## Clay2013

I don't think it really matters. I think the logs probably are all he needs. Its not like he plans on working it out. I think any time someone has been cheated on it changes them forever. I think its clear where wrangler stands on this. I have actually had this talk with my wife a few times about cheating. I made it clear if it was even a EA there really would not be a discussion. I would not ask her to explain her self or nothing. I don't feel its worth my time anymore. It seems wrangler feels the same way. 

I hope he is able to deal with the divorce swiftly. I personally wouldn't talk to her again. She clearly is not worth the time or effort. 

She lost that right already. 

Clay


----------



## warlock07

I just looked at your first posts. She said someone hacked her accounts when you found her on other social sites. Looks like you never got the truth and you were in false reconciliation all along. 

Your false R is the exact reason many posters on here push for absolute honesty and polygraphs. Without the truth, you have no choice but to believe the cheater. And that is a very risky proposition.


One bit though. Nathan was just another guy. if not Nathan, it would be some other *******. Don't waste your time on him.

Good luck wrangler.


----------



## tom67

warlock07 said:


> I just looked at your first posts. She said someone hacked her accounts when you found her on other social sites. Looks like you never got the truth and you were in false reconciliation all along.
> 
> Your false R is the exact reason many posters on here push for absolute honesty and polygraphs. Without the truth, you have no choice but to believe the cheater. And that is a very risky proposition.
> 
> 
> One bit though. Nathan was just another guy. if not Nathan, it would be some other *******. Don't waste your time on him.
> 
> Good luck wrangler.


Eh try and get his @ss fired if it makes you feel better.


----------



## ReidWright

warlock07 said:


> Nathan was just another guy. if not Nathan, it would be some other *******. Don't waste your time on him.
> 
> Good luck wrangler.


It might teach Nathan that there are consequences for messing with a married woman. (Nah, who am I kidding, people like that are scum and never learn).


----------



## GusPolinski

CV at the very least, IMO.


----------



## Clay2013

ReidWright said:


> It might teach Nathan that there are consequences for messing with a married woman. (Nah, who am I kidding, people like that are scum and never learn).


The best revenge is to walk away. Distance yourself from these people. He comes back around in your life and messes with you again. Then I would say all bets are off. I can tell you this I wouldn't call the cops at that point.

Clay


----------



## Q tip

WM

On 6/19 you mentioned Anal rinsing? In Sex In Marriage...? Did you find something after that.


----------



## warlock07

ReidWright said:


> It might teach Nathan that there are consequences for messing with a married woman. (Nah, who am I kidding, people like that are scum and never learn).


 I am worried if wrnagler will get into a physical altercation with Natha, which might end up costing a lot of money!!


----------



## wranglerman

Q tip said:


> WM
> 
> On 6/19 you mentioned Anal rinsing? In Sex In Marriage...? Did you find something after that.


You could say that.

6/19 I was excited about her new found adventurous side in exploring anal and posted about her douche and shooters thing.

6/22 I checked FB as a friend of ours mare had it's foal and she posted pics, only to find two new friends in the friends list and both male and both "single".

6/22 Logged into webwatcher to see what and where and how long etc, to find that shortly I stopped snooping, naively believing things were better than ever she begins contact with the two new "friends". The guy I am going to visit on Friday is another ex popping up to say hello, this time from her early twenties, the other guy is not a threat at all, being gay as a May Pole and riding dressage tells me enough there along with knowing his partner of several years, it was the missing info on relationship status that aroused initial suspicion.

Either she unwittingly fell into it or with us being apart all bar one day a week and he just happened to pop up when she knew I was entering my busiest part of the working year I just don't know?

He initiated contact I know that for sure, he initiated sex talk, it does seem as though the famiiarity kind of took the edge off the advances until she actually believed it was alright.

In one message, she talked of using the new toys in an experiment with me so it was perfect when they eventually met up.

Nice hey.

Must not dwell on what is now set to be the past.

I gave R my best shot, shame that yet again my commitment to my M was greater than my W.

Everyone says the 2yr mark is about when it goes wrong, guess this is a statistic in favor of that


----------



## GusPolinski

Have you confronted yet?


----------



## wranglerman

GusPolinski said:


> Have you confronted yet?


Why would I do that? 

I just plan to have her served with D papers Friday when she is on a big show, trying to arrange with the PI to mae it as public as possible.

I have also handed my notice at the barn and will also be leaving here Sunday night.

I have a plan and it really does notinclude her.

Lest I forget my plans for Nathan, thinking about him and his love of anal, I feel inspired to make sure he never forgets me.


----------



## GusPolinski

wranglerman said:


> Why would I do that?
> 
> I just plan to have her served with D papers Friday when she is on a big show, trying to arrange with the PI to mae it as public as possible.
> 
> I have also handed my notice at the barn and will also be leaving here Sunday night.
> 
> I have a plan and it really does notinclude her.
> 
> *Lest I forget my plans for Nathan, thinking about him and his love of anal, I feel inspired to make sure he never forgets me.*


Uhhh... I'm scared now. For you. Don't do anything that will land you in a jail cell.


----------



## MattMatt

wranglerman said:


> Why would I do that?
> 
> I just plan to have her served with D papers Friday when she is on a big show, trying to arrange with the PI to mae it as public as possible.
> 
> I have also handed my notice at the barn and will also be leaving here Sunday night.
> 
> I have a plan and it really does notinclude her.
> 
> Lest I forget my plans for Nathan, thinking about him and his love of anal, I feel inspired to make sure he never forgets me.


But, not really? :scratchhead: You are making me nervous.


----------



## 3putt

C'mon guys, relax. Wrangler's smart enough not to do anything too stupid. It's just time to pay the piper. I say go for it.


----------



## wranglerman

Sorry Matt, no scenes out of Broke Back Mountain 

I now have his home address, his work address, his cell No. and his land line No.

I feel some mischief coming on and it might get well and truly out of hand, initially I was going to go and beat the carp out of him, but now I have simmered down I think it best to just publicly humiliate him.

She gets served on Friday, so got me a few days to think of ways to make it a gift that keeps on giving, I want to make sure he has a reminder of what he has done and why he shouldn't do it again.

Suggestions anyone?

Just to add, svings has been split and we have separate checking accs so no biggy there, she took most her own stuff when she moved with her job, just leaves me with a few odds and sodds to deal with, loose ends need to be tied by Thursday lunch.


----------



## Philat

We look forward to hearing the blow-by-blow, Wrangler.


----------



## Lostinthought61

Well since you have all of his info I think he needs some serious religion....send his name to every religious group,in his area and have them stop by and pray with him....I hear tom cruise is looking for new members...


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Good luck wrangler!! I wonder what other uses you can find for Nathan and his anal rinser?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Good luck wrangler!! I wonder what other uses you can find for Nathan and his anal rinser?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This made me lol because the first thing that popped into my head was the NathAnal Rinser....created by the makers of Preparation H.

I think I need to seek help.


----------



## Just Joe

wranglerman said:


> In one message, she talked of using the new toys in an experiment with me so it was perfect when they eventually met up.


That's really really messed up on so many levels. So sorry man. Nuke 'em.


----------



## tom67

3putt said:


> This made me lol because the first thing that popped into my head was the NathAnal Rinser....created by the makers of Preparation H.
> 
> I think I need to seek help.


I think we all do:rofl::rofl:


----------



## wranglerman

Just need to vent, have you any idea how hard it is to send an SMS and make it seem like everything is normal? Try answering the phone being usual happy chipper self but inside be wanting to scream at her down the phone or blast an air horn down it to give her something in her ear to think on?

Keep calm, Friday will be here before I know it, I hope.


----------



## Turin74

Man, I can imagine that. I guess the only consolation would be that more patient you are now, the sweeter your revenge gonna be. You'll be walking out with your head high in the end

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## love=pain

wranglerman said:


> Just need to vent, have you any idea how hard it is to send an SMS and make it seem like everything is normal? Try answering the phone being usual happy chipper self but inside be wanting to scream at her down the phone or blast an air horn down it to give her something in her ear to think on?
> 
> Keep calm, Friday will be here before I know it, I hope.



Think about it like you would buying someone a gift(Christmas, birthday) you want so bad for them to open it the surprise on their face the anticipation is killing you but the magical day isn't here yet.
Then think I have gotten the perfect gift for her revel in the knowledge of what she doesn't know, if anything be extra sweet these next couple of days so when she gets served it will be like a punch in the face.
Finally be prepared for the backlash, the rude comments, her trying to degrade you and be ready to stomp every comment or text she makes, be Rodney Dangerfield and work on your one liners nothing shuts up a barking person like some witty, intelligent comments right back in their face.
Enjoy this savor it after her having information that you didn't know about while she played her game now you have the ultimate comeback.


----------



## aug

Vent here all you want. Better to let off your anger here.


----------



## bandit.45

I wish I was a horsefly on the barn ceiling when she gets those D papers.

Fvcking horsey types. They're the worst. Rodeos and horse shows are breeding grounds for cheats. Add a bunch of rich white women with nothing better to do than spend their life hauling 45 foot RV/horse trailers from state to state like movable cathouses.... No accountability, no stability, too much money and too little brains. Most of them are so entitled it is disgusting. 

I'm so damn glad I sold my saddle and hung up my spurs when I was nineteen. I'm never going back to that crap. I miss the days of family gymkhanas and potluck ropings where it was just parents and the kids, hauling their quarter horses around in rusty tandem trailers. It was about fun and comeraderie and hanging out with friends. Now it's all about money and status.


----------



## Clay2013

If you are serving her on Friday why do you really have to talk to her at all. I probably would just go dark. You have spent all this time investing your love into this woman and she cared so little for you she was planning on having sex with someone else. I would move money today and just go dark. If she calls your work just tell them to tell her you are not there. Walk away with a clean conscience. You gave her a chance and she failed. She can sit and suffer wondering what is going on for a while. 


Clay


----------



## bandit.45

wranglerman said:


> Just need to vent, have you any idea how hard it is to send an SMS and make it seem like everything is normal? Try answering the phone being usual happy chipper self but inside be wanting to scream at her down the phone or blast an air horn down it to give her something in her ear to think on?
> 
> Keep calm, Friday will be here before I know it, I hope.


Bang the sh!t out of her while you still have the opportunity.


----------



## wranglerman

Clay2013 said:


> If you are serving her on Friday why do you really have to talk to her at all. I probably would just go dark. You have spent all this time investing your love into this woman and she cared so little for you she was planning on having sex with someone else. I would move money today and just go dark. If she calls your work just tell them to tell her you are not there. Walk away with a clean conscience. You gave her a chance and she failed. She can sit and suffer wondering what is going on for a while.
> 
> 
> Clay


Well I want to be as normal as I can right up until the PI hands her the papers Friday at the show in front of absolutely everyone.

After that, phone number change, email block, social networking blocking and it will rather rapidly become as though she never exists after that point.

I am just worried for our dear Nathan  PI has given me his make model and licence plate as well as a recent photo, I learnt many things at the hands of infidelity by being a victim, now I think it time to transform a preying player into a victim at the hands of infidelities nemesis.

I love professionals, they are so thorough and very worth the money.


----------



## wranglerman

bandit.45 said:


> Bang the sh!t out of her while you still have the opportunity.


Rather bang a $5 hooker TBH, at least I am paying her to perform a service, banging STBX is not interesting at all, why woud fvcking a woman who is most likely fantasizing about her OM and getting in "practice" before the big event remotely turn me on? Turn my stomach more like.


----------



## Clay2013

Well you could just say your really busy this week and you will try to make it up to her on Friday. :rofl: 

Or you could take a different approach. Shower her with affection. Send her txt telling her she is the greatest woman in the world. Have flowered delivered to her. Show her lots of attention. Then once Friday hits go dark. Once she sees those papers she will be so confused she wont know what just hit her. Have a new number already and everything. I personally would not even go on facebook or the other places so she could not use someone else to contact me. 

I'm a VoIP Engineer at my work. I could route your calls out differnt points in the US so she will never know where you are really at. 

Could call her from her own number but spoofing has been banned 

Clay


----------



## bandit.45

wranglerman said:


> Rather bang a $5 hooker TBH, at least I am paying her to perform a service, banging STBX is not interesting at all, why woud fvcking a woman who is most likely fantasizing about her OM and getting in "practice" before the big event remotely turn me on? Turn my stomach more like.


Objectify her then. Imagine her as someone else.

All I'm saying is you are going to be going on a sexual dry spell until you rope some new filly. Take advantage of the next few days.


----------



## Philat

wranglerman said:


> Rather bang a $5 hooker TBH, at least I am paying her to perform a service, banging STBX is not interesting at all, why woud fvcking a woman who is most likely fantasizing about her OM and getting in "practice" before the big event remotely turn me on? Turn my stomach more like.


Actually, now's the time to try and start feeling nothing for her at all. Turn her into a stranger into your mind and heart.


----------



## lordmayhem

wranglerman said:


> In one message, she talked of using the new toys in an experiment with me so it was perfect when they eventually met up.


Geez, this just gets me. Using you to practice for when she takes it to a PA and bangs him. That's just low, low, low. 

She can't say she got hacked this time. 

Suddenly becoming more adventurous in the bedroom is sometimes a red flag. Were there other signs?


----------



## convert

wrangler.
an empty or partially empty sardine can, under Nathon's driver seat on a hot summers day does wonders. (wipe finger prints, wear gloves)
if door is locked a large bore needle through the rubber seal around the door.
oh wait that might be a misdemeanor in most states (if caught)

well at least cheatersville for the both of them stick to the facts its not illegal


----------



## Philat

convert said:


> wrangler.
> an empty or partially empty sardine can, under nations driver seat on a hot summers day does wonders. (wipe finger prints, wear gloves)
> if door is locked a large bore needle through the rubber seal around the door.
> oh wait that might be a misdemeanor in most states (if caught)
> 
> well at least cheatersville for the both of them stick to the facts its not illegal


:lol:


----------



## weightlifter

convert said:


> wrangler.
> an empty or partially empty sardine can, under Nathon's driver seat on a hot summers day does wonders. (wipe finger prints, wear gloves)
> if door is locked a large bore needle through the rubber seal around the door.
> oh wait that might be a misdemeanor in most states (if caught)
> 
> well at least cheatersville for the both of them stick to the facts its not illegal


LOL heavy duty velcro it up under the drivers seat.

So they did meet up for PA already? Ugh sorry.


----------



## Foghorn

Wrangler, 

I've been following your story. I am so sorry.

My husband works lots of hours. That has never made me want to step out. Or even feel less close to him. He works so we can have a nice house and car. I want to make the time we DO spend together mean more.

I am sorry your W didn't feel the same. You are better off without her and will find someone younger, kinder, and who is better to you in the long run. There is a huge stable of single women out there looking for a good man like you.

As for ********* Nathan, I say go for professional embarrassment and public humiliation. The pain from a beating lasts only a week or so. The pain from "nobody will hire me, because they know I can't be trusted" lasts a long LONG time.

Take care my friend.

-FH


----------



## GusPolinski

Foghorn said:


> Wrangler,
> 
> I've been following your story. I am so sorry.
> 
> My husband works lots of hours. That has never made me want to step out. Or even feel less close to him. He works so we can have a nice house and car. I want to make the time we DO spend together mean more.
> 
> I am sorry your W didn't feel the same. You are better off without her and will find someone younger, kinder, and who is better to you in the long run. There is a huge stable of single women out there looking for a good man like you.
> 
> As for ********* Nathan, I say go for professional embarrassment and public humiliation. The pain from a beating lasts only a week or so. The pain from "nobody will hire me, because they know I can't be trusted" lasts a long LONG time.
> 
> Take care my friend.
> 
> -FH


IIRC, his WW's last EAP was served up a huge slice of very public humiliation. Right, wrangler?


----------



## badmemory

Wranglerman, it's refreshing to see a BS draw a line in the sand during R, sticking to it, and being decisive about it.

How many time do we see BS's in R, come on here and commiserate about the WS, giving them a third and fourth chance - or putting up with acts of non-remorse?

Look at it this way. She made it easy for you; and I don't blame you a damn bit for sticking it to both of them as best you can. Just be smart.

Good luck to you.


----------



## convert

or:
( I borrowed this from Sirdano in another thread)

Sign him up for gay porno mags. I am sure if he is married the wife or gf will WTF???

Pay for them with a prepaid card untraceable. And a new email


oh yea add some info on STD


----------



## warlock07

wranglerman said:


> Rather bang a $5 hooker TBH, at least I am paying her to perform a service, banging STBX is not interesting at all, why woud fvcking a woman who is most likely fantasizing about her OM and getting in "practice" before the big event remotely turn me on? Turn my stomach more like.


She was practicing on you for him ? It wasn't just sexting!!

F*cking disgusting!!


----------



## lostmyreligion

badmemory said:


> Wranglerman, it's refreshing to see a BS draw a line in the sand during R, sticking to it, and being decisive about it.


:iagree:

I'm so sorry Hank but then (you hear it enough) - "A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do".

The thing is, I've read your posts since you started on TAM. You've consistently been an lesson on what a man *should* do and you've demonstrated why by always following through on it. 

I've learned a lot from you.

Please don't be a stranger here. You know as well as most that there's a seemingly endless supply of shellshocked BS's out there that could use a seasoned guide to lead them out of the fog.


----------



## Coldie

bandit.45 said:


> Objectify her then. Imagine her as someone else.
> 
> All I'm saying is you are going to be going on a sexual dry spell until you rope some new filly. Take advantage of the next few days.


I understand she is disgusting but I agree with bandit. Not to enjoy it though.

You can make her hate anal forever my friend.

Seriously.


----------



## wranglerman

Posted this in another thread.



lenzi said:


> Ouch. If it was me I'd still slam it into her ass at least once more for old times sake. Without any lube.


No, I just can't bring myself to be near her, I mean, she screwed up and got caught, seems like gut was right all along about there being others, I went through hell and high waters and an enormous amount of personal suffering to try and achieve a better marriage and a successful reconciliation, and the thanks I get for sticking by her? Oh yeah, need me some new [email protected]@k, gonna get me some, Hank??? Who's Hank????

I am sick to death of her and her Bull crap, you know I almost took my own life for the pain inside of me and for her to know all of this and still fvck around. :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

It defies belief.

@ Lost my religeon, I spent many an hour here bashing away at these keys attempting to help as many a soul as I can, not trained in anything but the school of life, I hope that there has been something worth taking away from my hundreds of posts???


----------



## Coldie

wranglerman said:


> Posted this in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I just can't bring myself to be near her, I mean, she screwed up and got caught, seems like gut was right all along about there being others, I went through hell and high waters and an enormous amount of personal suffering to try and achieve a better marriage and a successful reconciliation, and the thanks I get for sticking by her? Oh yeah, need me some new [email protected]@k, gonna get me some, Hank??? Who's Hank????
> 
> I am sick to death of her and her Bull crap, you know I almost took my own life for the pain inside of me and for her to know all of this and still fvck around. :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:
> 
> It defies belief.
> 
> @ Lost my religeon, I spent many an hour here bashing away at these keys attempting to help as many a soul as I can, not trained in anything but the school of life, I hope that there has been something worth taking away from my hundreds of posts???


On second thought. Just get the f*ck away from her. You are right, not healthy to do anything with her again.


----------



## lostmyreligion

wranglerman said:


> Posted this in another thread.
> 
> @ Lost my religeon, I spent many an hour here bashing away at these keys attempting to help as many a soul as I can, *not trained in anything but the school of life*, I hope that there has been something worth taking away from my hundreds of posts???


Exactly, and you've lead others here by example. 

Thanks man.


----------



## Thor

wranglerman said:


> Everyone says the 2yr mark is about when it goes wrong, guess this is a statistic in favor of that


I hadn't heard the 2 yr thing before. Interesting.


----------



## wranglerman

Just back from the printers and I have a bundle of leaflets to be sending out to important people in both the lives of my W and Nathan, the OM.

I have had their little play script printed out, especially the sentances that go against my M, I have been conscious to include as much graphic detail about Nathan's anal fetishes and even his own writings "after I have opened up your a$$, then you can return the favor with a special gift I have bought for you".

You guessed it, he has bought her a strap on  suppose he likes a prostate massage as much as the next guy, possible he might like to keep it on the QT, I have other ideas 

Anyone ever winced at the $350/day +expenses for a PI, shame on you, the best money I have ever spent, well apart from that one quarter colt from back in 2010, $3,500 bought him, 1yrs work and sold for $28,000, but, moral is this, when you need it done right, get a pro to do it, I got all the mailing addresses I needed, Nathans parrents may never look at their son in the same way again 

These are being hand delivered tomorrow by the PI whie I am busy packing.

Gonna blow this mutha sky high.


----------



## The Middleman

wranglerman said:


> Just back from the printers and I have a bundle of leaflets to be sending out to important people in both the lives of my W and Nathan, the OM.


Finally! Someone who is doing things the right way!


----------



## wranglerman

This is now one big game, by why the fvck does it hurt so much to be relishing in the idea of wanting to do something like this, I just wanted to be happy, I just wanted for her to love me as much as I love her, I gave her the gift of a second chance, and this sh!t hurts so bad all over agin, like a nightmare that seems never to end.


----------



## 3putt

wranglerman said:


> Just back from the printers and I have a bundle of leaflets to be sending out to important people in both the lives of my W and Nathan, the OM.
> 
> I have had their little play script printed out, especially the sentances that go against my M, I have been conscious to include as much graphic detail about Nathan's anal fetishes and even his own writings "after I have opened up your a$$, then you can return the favor with a special gift I have bought for you".
> 
> You guessed it, he has bought her a strap on  suppose he likes a prostate massage as much as the next guy, possible he might like to keep it on the QT, I have other ideas
> 
> Anyone ever winced at the $350/day +expenses for a PI, shame on you, the best money I have ever spent, well apart from that one quarter colt from back in 2010, $3,500 bought him, 1yrs work and sold for $28,000, but, moral is this, when you need it done right, get a pro to do it, I got all the mailing addresses I needed, Nathans parrents may never look at their son in the same way again
> 
> These are being hand delivered tomorrow by the PI whie I am busy packing.
> 
> Gonna blow this mutha sky high.


----------



## bandit.45

wranglerman said:


> This is now one big game, by why the fvck does it hurt so much to be relishing in the idea of wanting to do something like this, I just wanted to be happy, I just wanted for her to love me as much as I love her, I gave her the gift of a second chance, and this sh!t hurts so bad all over agin, like a nightmare that seems never to end.


Because you are like me: you have a bad picker.


----------



## lordmayhem

wranglerman said:


> This is now one big game, by why the fvck does it hurt so much to be relishing in the idea of wanting to do something like this, I just wanted to be happy, I just wanted for her to love me as much as I love her, I gave her the gift of a second chance, and this sh!t hurts so bad all over agin, like a nightmare that seems never to end.


In many ways, DDay #2 is worse than DDay #1 because as the BS, you gave the precious, precious gift of R and she stomped on it. Stay the path. 

Your kung fu is strong.


----------



## The Middleman

wranglerman said:


> This is now one big game, by why the fvck does it hurt so much to be relishing in the idea of wanting to do something like this, I just wanted to be happy, I just wanted for her to love me as much as I love her, I gave her the gift of a second chance, and this sh!t hurts so bad all over agin, like a nightmare that seems never to end.


Just try to think of it this way (if possible): She f*cked you over, not once, but twice. Now is time for you to F*ck her over and sit back and enjoy it a bit ... as hard as it might seem now. I have feeling that over the long haul, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Clay2013

It sounds like you have things going in the right direction. I would just make sure you cover your bases when you expose and serve her. I would already have my number changed and no way for her to contact me at all. They say revenge is a dish that is best served cold well it sounds like you pulled yours out of the freezer. 

I would smile and move on with my life and never look back. Let her wonder what went wrong and feel the pain of being humiliated
like she did to you. 

Clay


----------



## Affaircare

I have a feeling this is going to be entertaining...


----------



## Mike11

wranglerman said:


> Just back from the printers and I have a bundle of leaflets to be sending out to important people in both the lives of my W and Nathan, the OM.
> 
> I have had their little play script printed out, especially the sentances that go against my M, I have been conscious to include as much graphic detail about Nathan's anal fetishes and even his own writings "after I have opened up your a$$, then you can return the favor with a special gift I have bought for you".
> 
> You guessed it, he has bought her a strap on  suppose he likes a prostate massage as much as the next guy, possible he might like to keep it on the QT, I have other ideas
> 
> Anyone ever winced at the $350/day +expenses for a PI, shame on you, the best money I have ever spent, well apart from that one quarter colt from back in 2010, $3,500 bought him, 1yrs work and sold for $28,000, but, moral is this, when you need it done right, get a pro to do it, I got all the mailing addresses I needed, Nathans parrents may never look at their son in the same way again
> 
> These are being hand delivered tomorrow by the PI whie I am busy packing.
> 
> Gonna blow this mutha sky high.


Talking about MOAB (Mother of All Bombs) Karmatic Pay Back 

I think Nathan is heading for a Titanic of them Karma Ships 
:smthumbup:


----------



## convert

wrangler,
could you post a copy of the flyer here or would that be inappropriate?

maybe to much personal info on it.


----------



## Noble1

Hey there. Hang in there and keep strong.

I haven't commented on many of your threads but have read through a lot of them and have gotten ideas and things to think about.

Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## 3putt

Mike11 said:


> Talking about MOAB (Mother of All Bombs) Karmatic Pay Back
> 
> I think Nathan is heading for a Titanic of them Karma Ships
> :smthumbup:


Yeah, 'taking it up the keister' is getting ready to take on a whole new meaning for that boy.


----------



## tom67

3putt said:


> Yeah, 'taking it up the keister' is getting ready to take on a whole new meaning for that boy.


:lol:
What else is there to say.


----------



## bandit.45

Destroying a marriage for a little assplay. 

I just don't get it.


----------



## tom67

bandit.45 said:


> Destroying a marriage for a little assplay.
> 
> I just don't get it.


It boggles the mind.


----------



## wranglerman

convert said:


> wrangler,
> could you post a copy of the flyer here or would that be inappropriate?
> 
> maybe to much personal info on it.


I will think about posting a censored or at least a PG/13 version for you all to gawp at, although, TBH, it is more than a little bit humiliating for me right now 

I'm hanging in here, meeting friends in a little for a last minute sheck of my plans post her being served and the PI delivering the mail.

Lord Mayhem, not only is my Kung Fu strong but my back hand is set for biatch slapping that mutha hubbard round the block one day, maybe not anytime soon, but he can enjoy being nuked like a microwave meal when the letters hit the mats tomorrow.


----------



## tom67

wranglerman said:


> I will think about posting a censored or at least a PG/13 version for you all to gawp at, although, TBH, it is more than a little bit humiliating for me right now
> 
> I'm hanging in here, meeting friends in a little for a last minute sheck of my plans post her being served and the PI delivering the mail.
> 
> Lord Mayhem, not only is my Kung Fu strong but my back hand is set for biatch slapping that mutha hubbard round the block one day, maybe not anytime soon, but he can enjoy being nuked like a microwave meal when the letters hit the mats tomorrow.


Hopefully the PI takes a picture of her after he hands her to papers.:lol:
Like the old mastercard commercials "priceless"


----------



## Ripper

wranglerman said:


> meeting friends in a little for a last minute sheck of my plans












While it warms my cold heart to see such a detailed plan of vengeance placed into motion, I realized that this comes at a very real emotional cost to you. Good luck and happy nuking.


----------



## changedbeliefs

bandit.45 said:


> Destroying a marriage for a little assplay.
> 
> I just don't get it.


Destroying his wife's and the other guy's life with this "flyer" display, all over a little assplay.

I just don't get it, either.

I can't see why a bunch of adults are condoning and celebrating this. It seems like the low road to me. Divorce her and move on.


----------



## farsidejunky

*Re: Re: Always wary.*



changedbeliefs said:


> Destroying his wife's and the other guy's life with this "flyer" display, all over a little assplay.
> 
> I just don't get it, either.
> 
> I can't see why a bunch of adults are condoning and celebrating this. It seems like the low road to me. Divorce her and move on.


Because he is displaying balls most of the cheerleaders wish they had when it happened to them.

ETA: Carry on.


----------



## indiecat

You are a good man. You deserve so much better. She's a lying, cheating, ungrateful, no good dirty scum bag. You're taking out the garbage.


----------



## Forest

changedbeliefs said:


> Destroying his wife's and the other guy's life with this "flyer" display, all over a little assplay.
> 
> I just don't get it, either.
> 
> I can't see why a bunch of adults are condoning and celebrating this. It seems like the low road to me. Divorce her and move on.


This is the language the WW and OM understand. He's using it to help them see their actions have consequences.


----------



## changedbeliefs

farsidejunky said:


> Because he is displaying balls most of the cheerleaders wish they had when it happened to them.
> 
> ETA: Carry on.


That's one viewpoint. Sinking to her level is another.


----------



## 3putt

changedbeliefs said:


> That's one viewpoint. Sinking to her level is another.


Since when is telling the truth sinking to her level?


----------



## GusPolinski

changedbeliefs said:


> That's one viewpoint. Sinking to her level is another.


At some point you're going to realize that you're probably on the wrong site.


----------



## changedbeliefs

Forest said:


> This is the language the WW and OM understand. He's using it to help them see their actions have consequences.


Isn't divorce the consequence? Taking it upon himself to see to it that they have additional consequences outside of the marriage, is overstepping.

Bill Burr did a great routine about the song, "Before He Cheats," how it's amazing that we just implicitly sign off on whatever "the betrayed" feels like doing, in the name of betrayal. There's a line, there's gotta be a line.


----------



## tom67

changedbeliefs said:


> That's one viewpoint. Sinking to her level is another.


He already gave her a chance before.
I don't blame him one bit.


----------



## 3putt

GusPolinski said:


> At some point you're going to realize that you're probably on the wrong site.


Yup. Try this one instead.

The Other Man / Woman - LoveShack.org Community Forums


----------



## changedbeliefs

GusPolinski said:


> At some point you're going to realize that you're probably on the wrong site.


Uh, no...I'm pretty sure I'm still "talking about marriage," so I'll just continue to do so, and make you very uncomfortable in your beliefs...


----------



## GusPolinski

changedbeliefs said:


> Uh, no...I'm pretty sure I'm still "talking about marriage," so I'll just continue to do so, *and make you very uncomfortable in your beliefs*...


:lol:

Thus far you're failing miserably. Keep yelling into the wind, though. We'll all watch.


----------



## farsidejunky

*Re: Re: Always wary.*



changedbeliefs said:


> That's one viewpoint. Sinking to her level is another.


We all have different ideals in this process that allow us to walk away from a lousy situation with our self respect intact and head held high. 

Additionally, he is letting all who read the flyer know to give his WE and POSOM a wide berth.

Carry on... Again...


----------



## GusPolinski

3putt said:


> Yup. Try this one instead.
> 
> The Other Man / Woman - LoveShack.org Community Forums


LOL. No doubt. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## 3putt

changedbeliefs said:


> Uh, no...I'm pretty sure I'm still "talking about marriage," so I'll just continue to do so, and make you very uncomfortable in your beliefs...


You're not likely to make any of us (with morals, that is) uncomfortable in our beliefs.


----------



## Racer

Normally I'm not a fanboy of this stuff... But she was in R and pulls this plotting bull. That makes it so much worse in my head because she know, has been trained, what this does to a spouse. She did it before. A first timer can at least reasonably plead that they had no idea just how bad it'd be for their BS. 

And then she makes a very conscious decision to do it again fully knowledgeable how so very wrong it is to do this to someone who believed in her. That is beyond cruel, so I've got zero issues doing whatever. Zero reason not to go nuke.


----------



## vi_bride04

Racer said:


> Normally I'm not a fanboy of this stuff... But she was in R and pulls this plotting bull. That makes it so much worse in my head because she know, has been trained, what this does to a spouse. She did it before. A first timer can at least reasonably plead that they had no idea just how bad it'd be for their BS.
> 
> And then she makes a very conscious decision to do it again fully knowledgeable how so very wrong it is to do this to someone who believed in her. That is beyond cruel, so I've got zero issues doing whatever. Zero reason not to go nuke.


:iagree:

Totally agree.

And the whole practice with the BS before seeing the OM???

Uh yeah, that deserves the flyers.


----------



## changedbeliefs

3putt said:


> Yup. Try this one instead.
> 
> The Other Man / Woman - LoveShack.org Community Forums





GusPolinski said:


> LOL. No doubt. My thoughts exactly.


So, just let me understand: is this "talk about marriage" or "talk about how awesome marriage is" dot com? Couple internet tough guys, "Ha ha ha....look, Sheldon....he's one of THOSE men....he should just go on this OTHER site....you know...for those lesser people, those CHEATERS, they're not like you and me, we believe marriage is just the most wonderful amazing thing a person can do..."

You don't like me because I have the balls to call out things as they are, and don't just trump every conversation with whether or not someone has cheated. You two, and others like you, sit on a perch like you earned it somehow, and the wayward ones are clawing our way up to meet you, while you step on our fingers and wallow in the fact that you feel superior. Probably have the nerve to call yourselves Christians, too.


----------



## farsidejunky

*Re: Re: Always wary.*



changedbeliefs said:


> So, just let me understand: is this "talk about marriage" or "talk about how awesome marriage is" dot com? Couple internet tough guys, "Ha ha ha....look, Sheldon....he's one of THOSE men....he should just go on this OTHER site....you know...for those lesser people, those CHEATERS, they're not like you and me, we believe marriage is just the most wonderful amazing thing a person can do..."
> 
> You don't like me because I have the balls to call out things as they are, and don't just trump every conversation with whether or not someone has cheated. You two, and others like you, sit on a perch like you earned it somehow, and the wayward ones are clawing our way up to meet you, while you step on our fingers and wallow in the fact that you feel superior. Probably have the nerve to call yourselves Christians, too.


You are reaching. Stick to facts and agree to disagree.


----------



## Racer

Changed... there are times to play nice, and there are times to fight dirty. This one is a dirty fight. Not many are, but SA's you can't play 'nice' or they will walk all over it. Wranglerman discovered this in round 1. In round 2, below the belt is just as valid of a target.


----------



## 3putt

changedbeliefs said:


> So, just let me understand: is this "talk about marriage" or "talk about how awesome marriage is" dot com? Couple internet tough guys, "Ha ha ha....look, Sheldon....he's one of THOSE men....he should just go on this OTHER site....you know...for those lesser people, those CHEATERS, they're not like you and me, we believe marriage is just the most wonderful amazing thing a person can do..."
> 
> You don't like me because I have the balls to call out things as they are, and don't just trump every conversation with whether or not someone has cheated. You two, and others like you, sit on a perch like you earned it somehow, and the wayward ones are clawing our way up to meet you, while you step on our fingers and wallow in the fact that you feel superior. Probably have the nerve to call yourselves Christians, too.


What you have is gall, not balls. This board is for people suffering from the fallout from the actions of people like you. You and your mindset don't belong here.


----------



## GusPolinski

changedbeliefs said:


> So, just let me understand: is this "talk about marriage" or "talk about how awesome marriage is" dot com? Couple internet tough guys, "Ha ha ha....look, Sheldon....he's one of THOSE men....he should just go on this OTHER site....you know...for those lesser people, those CHEATERS, they're not like you and me, we believe marriage is just the most wonderful amazing thing a person can do..."
> 
> You don't like me because I have the balls to call out things as they are, and don't just trump every conversation with whether or not someone has cheated. You two, and others like you, sit on a perch like you earned it somehow, and the wayward ones are clawing our way up to meet you, while you step on our fingers and wallow in the fact that you feel superior. Probably have the nerve to call yourselves Christians, too.


Yes. I'm very tough. /flex

(Oh, and nice insult, by the way.)

Sorry, have we hurt your feelings? I hereby offer a virtual Kleenex w/ which you can wipe your tears. See? We're not so bad.

You're relatively new here (or are you?), so it's understandable that you may not have yet had the opportunity to read through much of what I post -- and that's fine -- but, if you had, you'd see that much of what I try to get across to people is that not all instances of infidelity are the same. Each is unique and some are downright understandable, if not outright justifiable. *But many are not.* (You'll note that I didn't say "most", even if that is likely accurate.)

So, given this, I'd argue that much of what I've posted and much of what you'll doubtlessly wind up posting will end up being somewhat similar. Well, except for the fact that my posts aren't really tainted by the subtle hint of lying, denying, gaslighting, blame-shifting, deflection, trickle-truthing, and justification.

And yes, I'm a Christian. How does that factor into this conversation at all?

Either way, if you think that we think that we're superior to you, that probably says way more about you than it does about us.


----------



## vi_bride04

WM is going through a hell of a time. False R is a horrible thing to experience. Especially with what he has discovered. 

How 'bout the attacks are taken offline or to another thread or PM?


----------



## The Middleman

changedbeliefs said:


> Destroying his wife's and the other guy's life with this "flyer" display, all over a little assplay.
> 
> I just don't get it, either.
> 
> I can't see why a bunch of adults are condoning and celebrating this. It seems like the low road to me. Divorce her and move on.


I grew up in NYC (The Bronx to be exact) and pretty much when someone pisses on you ... you bury them ... without even thinking about it. I have no problem with Wranglerman destroying both of their lives and anyone else that gets in the way. He's 'manning up' as we used to say and taking care of business. Why? Because he was disrespected in the most vile way a loyal spouse can imagine. I say if there were more of this type of retribution, there would be less infidelity.


----------



## davecarter

The Middleman said:


> I grew up in NYC (The Bronx to be exact) and pretty much when someone pisses on you ... you bury them ... without even thinking about it. I have no problem with Wranglerman destroying both of their lives and anyone else that gets in the way. He's 'manning up' as we used to say and taking care of business. Why? Because he was disrespected in the most vile way a loyal spouse can imagine. I say if there were more of this type of retribution, there would be less infidelity.


It's a good post, but really, you think they'll be any less infidelity?
People are people.
You can't change people.


----------



## Philat

davecarter said:


> It's a good post, but really, you think they'll be any less infidelity?
> People are people.
> You can't change people.


You're probably right, unfortunately, Dave. But maybe there would be fewer repeat offenders.


----------



## Philat

changedbeliefs said:


> You don't like me because I have the balls to call out things as they are, *and don't just trump every conversation with whether or not someone has cheated.*


You do realize you are posting on the "Coping with Infidelity" Forum, right?


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Wrangler I really wish you would reconsider all this revenge. It's not healthy for you.

Let them love their life. Let them be happy together, enjoying their new found sexual experiences together. Take the high road, hug her good bye, shake his hand and wish them the best.

Nahhh I'm just breakin balls. Give em hell!! Love it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farsidejunky

*Re: Re: Always wary.*



PhillyGuy13 said:


> Nahhh I'm just breakin balls. Give em hell!! Love it!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whew... Got a little worried about you for a moment.


----------



## tom67

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Wrangler I really wish you would reconsider all this revenge. It's not healthy for you.
> 
> Let them love their life. Let them be happy together, enjoying their new found sexual experiences together. Take the high road, hug her good bye, shake his hand and wish them the best.
> 
> Nahhh I'm just breakin balls. Give em hell!! Love it!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67

Since when did accountability become evil?:banghead::banghead:


----------



## 3putt

tom67 said:


> Since when did accountability become evil?:banghead::banghead:


When it's defined by a wayward spouse.


----------



## farsidejunky

*Re: Re: Always wary.*



3putt said:


> When it's defined by a wayward spouse.


Nailed it.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

changedbeliefs said:


> You don't like me because I have the balls to call out things as they are, and don't just trump every conversation with whether or not someone has cheated.


We have JCD for this and he does it much better job without this level of condescension or arrogance. Funny thing is he had an emotional affair, just like you, but he doesn't project his hurt feelings like you do.

If TAM had a dollar for every self professed "I am the real of the realists, I scare you with my opinions," bandwidth and ads would never be a problem.


----------



## NotLikeYou

Changedbeliefs, please consider this-

This episode isn't Wrangler's first "rodeo of infidelity."

His first marriage ended because of infidelity.

His soon-to-be-over marriage was being repaired from an EA on his wife's part.

He was (yeah, okay, foolishly) doing everything he could to move past her bad moral episode, and then he finds out that she was playing him for a fool with the intention of having dirty nasty sex with another man after practicing with him.

You don't have to agree with what he is doing.

You are perfectly welcome to feel as contemptuous of the cheering section, here, as you want to.

But you don't get to judge Wrangler until you've walked in his shoes, and I know I wouldn't want to.

Besides, this revenge is f*cking DELICIOUS! I couldn't look away, even if I wanted to.

Wrangler, I'm not sure if this will help you further on in life, but I don't think it will hurt you. You have great big brass balls, and I respect that in a man. Just please for the love of God keep us informed!


----------



## davecarter

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Wrangler I really wish you would reconsider all this revenge. It's not healthy for you.
> 
> Let them love their life. Let them be happy together, enjoying their new found sexual experiences together. Take the high road, hug her good bye, shake his hand and wish them the best.


Unfortunately, this _IS _the best approach.
Whatever Wrangler does, good or bad, his wife has chosen another man to explore sexual-intimacy and experiments with, instead of him.

That's a fact and I'm afraid, them's the breaks, kid.


----------



## wranglerman

changedbeliefs said:


> Destroying his wife's and the other guy's life with this "flyer" display, all over a little assplay.
> 
> I just don't get it, either.
> 
> I can't see why a bunch of adults are condoning and celebrating this. It seems like the low road to me. Divorce her and move on.


Can I ask what brand of Crack you smoke?

Do you have any idea how much personal agony and torment I have suffered in my marriages?

"Be the bigger man and walk away", "move on", "get on with your life and get over it".

They are the phrases often used by cheaters, they are phrases that are used to try and allow a WS a free pass to do as they feel without consequence.

I just want you to know something _changedbeliefs_, if you were stood in front of me now trying to smalm me with that :bsflag: I would most likely *do bad things to you*, and I really do mean that, as to emphasize my point of ensuring those who play with fire get burned.

Please feel free to comment some more on this thread, just do not be surprised if I quote and batter you on a public forum.

Now, back to business, which one of you dorks invited the rug sweeping creep? :nono::nono::nono:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wranglerman

changedbeliefs said:


> So, just let me understand: is this "talk about marriage" or "talk about how awesome marriage is" dot com? Couple internet tough guys, "Ha ha ha....look, Sheldon....he's one of THOSE men....he should just go on this OTHER site....you know...for those lesser people, those CHEATERS, they're not like you and me, we believe marriage is just the most wonderful amazing thing a person can do..."
> 
> You don't like me because I have the balls to call out things as they are, and don't just trump every conversation with whether or not someone has cheated. You two, and others like you, sit on a perch like you earned it somehow, and the wayward ones are clawing our way up to meet you, while you step on our fingers and wallow in the fact that you feel superior. Probably have the nerve to call yourselves Christians, too.


Marriage is a wonderful thing, I also believe in second chances, I gave my STBX a second chance, I allowed her to remain by my side and to attempt to right the wrongs and build a better future.

Reconcilliation is a gift from a BS to a WS, not a right!!!

When that gift is thrown back in your face, considering how much suffering and torment you have endured to give it, how are we as BSs supposed to feel? 

"oh well, I gave it a go and it didn't pan out, give them all they ask and be on my merry way?" When you invest in your M in the beginning, do you do so with the inner belief that your spouse will cheat? I didn't, she knew the hell I'd been through with the discoveries of my first WWs betrayals, to do it the first time I caught her was one thing, but then two years in after being given the gift of a second chance :scratchhead: To me, I think this is the least I can do for her, to show the real and true colors of this woman who broke her vows not once, but twice(that I know of) and for what exactly? A chance to feel another guys [email protected] in her a$$???

Shallow I think, then what? you know, when it all goes wrong and he trades her for a newer tighter a$$, or she trades him for the bigger better d!ck??? The cycle just repeats without consequences, public humiliation and disgrace is a sure fire way to ensure that they learn a lesson in screwing around surely?

Where is your story?


----------



## Q tip

We all need to buy wranglerman a beer! Amen bro!


----------



## PhillyGuy13

davecarter said:


> Unfortunately, this _IS _the best approach.
> Whatever Wrangler does, good or bad, his wife has chosen another man to explore sexual-intimacy and experiments with, instead of him.
> 
> That's a fact and I'm afraid, them's the breaks, kid.


Once those papers are served and filed and everything becomes final, I have no doubt wrangler will be riding off into the sunset with his head held high. Smiling at his bright future and new lease on life. Never thinking about wife, Nathan, or his anal cleanser. Let him have a little fun now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

3putt said:


> When it's defined by a wayward spouse.












LOL. I love this GIF.


----------



## farsidejunky

T2?


----------



## Forest

changedbeliefs said:


> Isn't divorce the consequence? Taking it upon himself to see to it that they have additional consequences outside of the marriage, is overstepping.
> 
> Bill Burr did a great routine about the song, "Before He Cheats," how it's amazing that we just implicitly sign off on whatever "the betrayed" feels like doing, in the name of betrayal. There's a line, there's gotta be a line.


Divorce is something that happens to both parties, which can be unpleasant. Since the betrayed had been a faithful spouse, with no outside romances, I'd say divorce is likely more painful on the betrayed.

Now, what happened that spurred the divorce--adultery-- is not something that harmed both parties. It was dropped on the betrayed like a piano from the rooftop. THAT is the thing brings on these particular consequences. Very easy to prevent, too.

You want to talk about "consequences outside the marriage"? Examine adultery. It is vile, selfish and truly destructive. A crime since Moses. It can bring on consequences one has never dreamed of; changes lives and damages people forever. These paltry little paybacks we're discussing here pale in comparison.


----------



## GusPolinski

farsidejunky said:


> T2?


Ha! Yep.


----------



## weightlifter

wranglerman said:


> Just back from the printers and I have a bundle of leaflets to be sending out to important people in both the lives of my W and Nathan, the OM.
> 
> I have had their little play script printed out, especially the sentances that go against my M, I have been conscious to include as much graphic detail about Nathan's anal fetishes and even his own writings "after I have opened up your a$$, then you can return the favor with a special gift I have bought for you".
> 
> You guessed it, he has bought her a strap on  suppose he likes a prostate massage as much as the next guy, possible he might like to keep it on the QT, I have other ideas
> 
> Anyone ever winced at the $350/day +expenses for a PI, shame on you, the best money I have ever spent, well apart from that one quarter colt from back in 2010, $3,500 bought him, 1yrs work and sold for $28,000, but, moral is this, when you need it done right, get a pro to do it, I got all the mailing addresses I needed, Nathans parrents may never look at their son in the same way again
> 
> These are being hand delivered tomorrow by the PI whie I am busy packing.
> 
> Gonna blow this mutha sky high.


You are mean.

I like it.

350 a day is cheap. Others have run up to like a grand a day.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Why is it the biggest Christians and Bible followers never seem to have read about infidelity? Yet, they will quickly denounce any action concerning retribution as "non-christian." Oh and I think it is a tad over the top, but then again, I wasn't betrayed like this either. 

I'm not going to lie, I like when a person actually drives the Karma bus.


----------



## wranglerman

That is +expenses!!! This guy bills me for everything!!!

Probably looking at over the $750/800 per day by the time it is all said and done, rough estimate will be in the region of $10,000 for the weeks worth of work.

Money very well spent 

funny though, I turned down one guy who wanted me to play along and let them meet up so he could "gaurantee" a fast settlement out of court!! Didn't like that idea, too long and too much torture, I've been through enough.


----------



## weightlifter

wranglerman said:


> That is +expenses!!! This guy bills me for everything!!!
> 
> Probably looking at over the $750/800 per day by the time it is all said and done, rough estimate will be in the region of $10,000 for the weeks worth of work.
> 
> Money very well spent
> 
> funny though, I turned down one guy who wanted me to play along and let them meet up so he could "gaurantee" a fast settlement out of court!! Didn't like that idea, too long and too much torture, I've been through enough.


Shudder. MOAB was brought up. More like MOAMM.

Mother of all mind movies.

AaaaaaaaaaAhhhhh!

Excuse me i need to go poke out my minds eye.


----------



## Divinely Favored

davecarter said:


> It's a good post, but really, you think they'll be any less infidelity?
> People are people.
> You can't change people.


Wanna bet. Depends on how far its taken.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Divinely Favored

tom67 said:


> Since when did accountability become evil?:banghead::banghead:


Evil is to be exposed to the light! He's just exposing it with a 1,000,000 candle power spot light. Well Done! Wranglerman. Its a shame. Up until '94 adultery was a felony on Oklahoma. Cheaters should do at least 6-12 months in jail. If a OM/OW is killed by BS I think the WS should do the time as accessory and BS go free. No different than if 2 rob a store and clerk kills one of the scumbags, SB# 2 stands trial for the death.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

Hmmmm, wifey and I are taking my daughter to a horse show tomorrow. 

I wonder if I'm going to see some major fireworks tomorrow?

Either way, good luck wraglerman!


----------



## Truthseeker1

Wow...


----------



## 3putt

Truthseeker1 said:


> Wow...


LOL


----------



## Divinely Favored

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Why is it the biggest Christians and Bible followers never seem to have read about infidelity? Yet, they will quickly denounce any action concerning retribution as "non-christian." Oh and I think it is a tad over the top, but then again, I wasn't betrayed like this either.
> 
> I'm not going to lie, I like when a person actually drives the Karma bus.


Not necessarily...its usually the cheaters and those who are anti christian who scream the loudest...."I thought you were a Christian" it also says(to paraphrase) Do not lie with another man's wife, lest you evoke his wrath...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

Divinely Favored said:


> Not necessarily...its usually the cheaters and those who are anti christian who scream the loudest...."I thought you were a Christian" it also says(to paraphrase) Do not lie with another man's wife, lest you evoke his wrath...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe we need to consult the bible on this?

Deuteronomy 22:22 "If a man is found sleeping with another man's wife, both the man who slept with her and the woman must die."

Leviticus 20:10 "If a man commits adultery with another man's wife--with the wife of his neighbor--both the adulterer and the adulteress must be put to death."

Proverbs 6:32 "But a man who commits adultery lacks judgment; whoever does so destroys himself."


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Divinely Favored said:


> Not necessarily...its usually the cheaters and those who are anti christian who scream the loudest...."I thought you were a Christian"


 Yeah, we will disagree.



> it also says(to paraphrase) Do not lie with another man's wife, lest you evoke his wrath...


 Oh, I'm not even talking about this common one or the ones LG just posted. I'm talking about the stoning, the humiliation, the ridiculing, the burning of belongings, taking of wealth, and quite a few other things stated in the bible.

Heck, there is a scripture that basically talks about exposure.


----------



## larry.gray

Divinely Favored said:


> Wanna bet. Depends on how far its taken.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If people stay inside the law, then I don't think it is much of a deterrent. When they go outside the law then they sure do. People are beaten severely and killed all the time for adultery. 

Wranglerman is talking about staying inside the law, so I don't think it is fair at all to criticize him for what he is doing.


----------



## manticore

changedbeliefs said:


> Destroying his wife's and the other guy's life with this "flyer" display, all over a little assplay.
> 
> I just don't get it, either.
> 
> I can't see why a bunch of adults are condoning and celebrating this. It seems like the low road to me. Divorce her and move on.


this is the kind of mentality that OMs/OWs (like Nethan) loves the most, the ones who lower their head and accept that being betrayed is part of life and do nothing about it.

every time a marital predator find someone with this psique it just encourage them to do it again.


----------



## Divinely Favored

larry.gray said:


> If people stay inside the law, then I don't think it is much of a deterrent. When they go outside the law then they sure do. People are beaten severely and killed all the time for adultery.
> 
> Wranglerman is talking about staying inside the law, so I don't think it is fair at all to criticize him for what he is doing.


I ain't being critical...I love it!!!! He sounds like one of us Okie country boys. I was referring to the comment about people not changing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

I can see why you took it as I was accusing you of criticizing wranglerman since I quoted you. That's not what I was trying to say - I was agreeing with you and complaining about others Divinly Favored.


----------



## The Middleman

davecarter said:


> It's a good post, but really, you think they'll be any less infidelity?
> People are people.
> You can't change people.


Maybe I should have elaborated more on my last statement. The type of retribution that Wranglerman is planing on is massive exposure of all of the dirty details .... real nasty embarrassing sh1t. The kind of stuff that will make you want to move where no one knows you because you never want to run into anyone who knows those details. He is going to stigmatize his WW and the OM. Not only is that a beautiful revenge, it's also a deterrent .... What are the chances of either one of the doing something like that again after that kind of exposure (assuming Wranglerman goes through with it).

Now we all know only a portion of affairs are exposed, most of them are rug swept. When there is exposure, no one really gives the details. Imagine if BS's exposed more and put out there in a public way all the nasty details of the affair sex (assuming they had it). Most waywards, wouldn't want everyone they know aware of the details of sex they had with someone who wasn't their spouse ..... and let's face it, affair sex is more 'adventurous' than average sex. If this type of exposure were more the norm, more thought would go into deciding if your going to jump into bed with an OM or OW. The risk of being stigmatized would be too high. If you think about it, are there really any risks to affair sex now?

In the end, shame and stigma is a deterrence. Why is it that most people don't shop lift? Because they would be mortified if they went to jail for it.


----------



## Forest

Divinely Favored said:


> Evil is to be exposed to the light! He's just exposing it with a 1,000,000 candle power spot light. Well Done! Wranglerman. Its a shame. Up until '94 adultery was a felony on Oklahoma. Cheaters should do at least 6-12 months in jail. If a OM/OW is killed by BS I think the WS should do the time as accessory and BS go free. No different than if 2 rob a store and clerk kills one of the scumbags, SB# 2 stands trial for the death.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



FYI, according to the current Oklahoma Statutes, it appears adultery is still a felony, punishable by up to 5 years in prison.

OSCN Found Document:Adultery - Penalty


Obviously nothing to hold your breath for.


----------



## Pepper123

Support, WM.


----------



## davecarter

The Middleman said:


> Maybe I should have elaborated more on my last statement. The type of retribution that Wranglerman is planing on is massive exposure of all of the dirty details .... real nasty embarrassing sh1t. The kind of stuff that will make you want to move where no one knows you because you never want to run into anyone who knows those details. He is going to stigmatize his WW and the OM. Not only is that a beautiful revenge, it's also a deterrent .... What are the chances of either one of the doing something like that again after that kind of exposure (assuming Wranglerman goes through with it).
> 
> Now we all know only a portion of affairs are exposed, most of them are rug swept. When there is exposure, no one really gives the details. Imagine if BS's exposed more and put out there in a public way all the nasty details of the affair sex (assuming they had it). Most waywards, wouldn't want everyone they know aware of the details of sex they had with someone who wasn't their spouse ..... and let's face it, affair sex is more 'adventurous' than average sex. If this type of exposure were more the norm, more thought would go into deciding if your going to jump into bed with an OM or OW. The risk of being stigmatized would be too high. If you think about it, are there really any risks to affair sex now?
> 
> In the end, shame and stigma is a deterrence. Why is it that most people don't shop lift? Because they would be mortified if they went to jail for it.


This is fair game, then.
Kids are not involved so, no affects for them to endure.

I'm just referring to the 'getting-even-with-the-OM-by-physical-altercation' which I feel can produce a whole other tangent of issues that then directly affect you (the BS).


----------



## Dyokemm

"This is fair game, then.
Kids are not involved so, no affects for them to endure.

I'm just referring to the 'getting-even-with-the-OM-by-physical-altercation' which I feel can produce a whole other tangent of issues that then directly affect you (the BS)."

As long as you stick to the truth, steps like those WM is undertaking are fair game.

Public humiliation and scorn for their actions is the minimum they deserve.

And if you make it humiliating enough, maybe stupid POS will lose his temper and try to physically come after you.

Then you get a two-fer...a chance to legally make him spit teeth AND then have him charged for assault.

That would be a perfect hat trick of embarrassment and consequences for a POS like Nathan...and exactly what he deserves.


----------



## convert

good luck Wanglerman.

Givem hell


----------



## convert

Now, back to business, which one of you dorks invited the rug sweeping creep? 

Well I must admit, i have referred to myself, at times, as a Dork but I sure in the hell didn't invite him.

if you notice i do not believe he has even one "like" yet in any of his 56 or so post

I would be the first to admit it is good to have varying points of view but I do not believe his post are constructive at all. especially when you do not know the history of the OP (Wranglerman) before you post


----------



## convert

Wranglerman, did your wife try and hide the conversations with Nathon or was she confident you did not have access to her face book or whatever?

Oh ok I see you had "Webwatcher"


----------



## farsidejunky

WM:

I hope today is all that you need it to be:

Justice, a close to one chapter and a beginning of a new one.

Good luck, bro.


----------



## lordmayhem

wranglerman said:


> Can I ask what brand of Crack you smoke?
> 
> Do you have any idea how much personal agony and torment I have suffered in my marriages?
> 
> "Be the bigger man and walk away", "move on", "get on with your life and get over it".
> 
> They are the phrases often used by cheaters, they are phrases that are used to try and allow a WS a free pass to do as they feel without consequence.
> 
> I just want you to know something _changedbeliefs_, if you were stood in front of me now trying to smalm me with that :bsflag: I would most likely *do bad things to you*, and I really do mean that, as to emphasize my point of ensuring those who play with fire get burned.
> 
> Please feel free to comment some more on this thread, just do not be surprised if I quote and batter you on a public forum.
> 
> Now, back to business, which one of you dorks invited the rug sweeping creep? :nono::nono::nono:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


changedbeliefs is an OM, cheating on his betrayed wife. Cheaterspeak at its finest.


----------



## bandit.45

changedbeliefs said:


> Uh, no...I'm pretty sure I'm still "talking about marriage," so I'll just continue to do so, and make you very uncomfortable in your beliefs...


Go back and look at the background here. 

Wrangler's first wife betrayed him in the most disgusting and truly unbelievable way: essentially pulling trains with multiple men in the back room of a health club. He confronted her with the security videos and she kicked him out of the house. 

Now here is wife number two. She knew when she married him the hurt and devastation his first wife had caused him. Did that stop her? No. He busted her last year having a PA, and now this. 

In many ways this second wife's betrayal is worse than the first wife's. 

No.... She deserves this.


----------



## wranglerman

T- 6hours and counting 

I am so mixed emotionally I resemble a vodka martini, shaken, not stirred 

I won't be on until tomorrow now guys and girls, gonna hit the road an get away from this mess, everything is in place, lawyers and PI's, she just needs sign on the dotted line to get out for good, otherwise, she gets to keep them to ponder, best thing is, PI has people in 5 different cities ready to hand post those leaflets on cue :smthumbup:


----------



## bandit.45

wranglerman said:


> T- 6hours and counting
> 
> I am so mixed emotionally I resemble a vodka martini, shaken, not stirred
> 
> I won't be on until tomorrow now guys and girls, gonna hit the road an get away from this mess, everything is in place, lawyers and PI's, she just needs sign on the dotted line to get out for good, otherwise, she gets to keep them to ponder, best thing is, PI has people in 5 different cities ready to hand post those leaflets on cue :smthumbup:


Good luck WM.


----------



## changedbeliefs

convert said:


> if you notice i do not believe he has even one "like" yet in any of his 56 or so post


Actually, 20+ likes or so, not that I need validation, but if you're going to herald them as if they are, then you should at least be accurate.



lordmayhem said:


> changedbeliefs is an OM, cheating on his betrayed wife.


You said this elsewhere, do you just not read? I've been married for almost 19 years, the EA was over 5 years ago, and it lasted for a few weeks. It didn't "never happen," I still regret it every day, but after that much time, and a slew of hours in both IC (ongoing) and MC, I can at least take issue with someone saying I "am cheating" on my wife.

There's a lot of buzzwords being thrown around, I'm catching up, so "rug-sweeping" is the applicable one here? To me, that implies, literally, we act like it didn't happen. I don't advocate that, and I didn't in my own situation. You all don't have any idea the lengths and measures I've gone to over the last 5 years to work on my marriage. That doesn't mean I can't have an opinion that is different than "if tha b***h cheated, anything goes." You can say it's "cheater's script" or "cheaterspeak," or whatever nice label you want to wrap it in, that makes you comfortable ignoring that there may be a modicum of value and/or truth to it.

WM, I didn't read your whole story, but it's clear this wasn't a week-long EA/chat, and I guess isn't the first time someone cheated on you. I want to say this clearly: I am not saying you shouldn't be hurt, say, "oh, honey, it's ok, I'd like a divorce, if it's not too much trouble," and mouse your way through it. If she's that much of a POS person, truly, I would think her own life is going to be a pretty steep punishment, as she keeps screwing over her significant others and finds herself alone, with a path of burnt bridges in her wake. I was picturing what YOUR aftermath may look like. Mine is a happily mostly-uninformed opinion on your specific situation, I fully admit that, and I admit that I can often just have a "debate" mentality; I'll offer the opposing viewpoint simply for the spirit of discussion.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

> WM, I didn't read your whole story,


 and this is your entire problem. 



changedbeliefs said:


> There's a lot of buzzwords being thrown around, I'm catching up, so "rug-sweeping" is the applicable one here? To me, that implies, literally, we act like it didn't happen. I don't advocate that, and I didn't in my own situation. You all don't have any idea the lengths and measures I've gone to over the last 5 years to work on my marriage. That doesn't mean I can't have an opinion that is different than "if tha b***h cheated, anything goes." You can say it's "cheater's script" or "cheaterspeak," or whatever nice label you want to wrap it in, that makes you comfortable ignoring that there may be a modicum of value and/or truth to it.


Yes, people will ignore a person, cheater or not, who doesn't have all of the facts. You came in this thread with zero information, told him he was wrong, ignored his points and then brought in the religious element. Let's not forget you were insulting, dismissive and painted everyone with the same broad brush.

Yet, here you sit lecturing people not to paint you with the "cheater" brush, to learn your "real story" and not ignore your points. You do see the irony and hypocrisy right?


----------



## convert

^^^ :iagree:

and very accurate, much better then I could have stated it


----------



## Clay2013

Its really tragic. Its one things to argue a course of action but to diminish and question the OP's suffering it horrible. I completely agree with the others. Please don't comment on a thread unless you have read the the whole thread. 

Clay


----------



## Thor

007 Live and Let Die Opening Title Sequence - Paul McCartney - 1973 - Full Video Song 1080p HD - YouTube


----------



## The Middleman

davecarter said:


> This is fair game, then.
> 
> Kids are not involved so, no affects for them to endure.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just referring to the 'getting-even-with-the-OM-by-physical-altercation' which I feel can produce a whole other tangent of issues that then directly affect you (the BS).



Being the mean spirited person that I am (that's sarcasm), kids in the picture wouldn't stop me. I'm a firm believer in letting the kids know the ugly truth. As someone who grew up with infidelity, I can tell you that hiding the truth is not good. I was in my 40's before the whole story came out. Had I known, I would have treated certain people differently.

I was never thinking a physical altercation, although I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## thatbpguy

The Middleman said:


> I was never thinking a physical altercation, although I wouldn't rule it out.


I'd recommend kicking the crap out of _him_ and spitting in _her_ face on the way out.


----------



## tom67

This is like the night before Christmas when you were a kid and couldn't sleep anticipating what was under the tree.
Karma is really going to hit them.


----------



## farsidejunky

*Re: Re: Always wary.*



tom67 said:


> This is like the night before Christmas when you were a kid and couldn't sleep anticipating what was under the tree.
> Karma is really going to hit them.


Just thinking the same thing... lol


----------



## MattMatt

WM, neither of them is worth jail time.

I want you to use your imagination to picture your lawyer as a condom. They provide you with a layer of protection when you are ****ing over people like your WS and the OM.

Take good care of yourself. We'll leave a light on for you.


----------



## thatbpguy

MattMatt said:


> WM, neither of them is worth jail time.


Oh?

I'd gladly spend a weekend in jail for seeing the OM missing 5 or 6 teeth a couple black eyes.


----------



## manticore

Who Bets she is gonna cry, beg for forgiveness swearing that she never intended to take it physical with him, and that all was a phantasy that she was using to improve their sexual life and that she was thinking about WM all the time

I DO


----------



## tom67

manticore said:


> Who Bets she is gonna cry, beg for forgiveness swearing that she never intended to take it physical with him, and that all was a phantasy that she was using to improve their sexual life and that she was thinking about WM all the time
> 
> I DO


:iagree:
It will be shock and awe on steroids.


----------



## lordmayhem

manticore said:


> Who Bets she is gonna cry, beg for forgiveness swearing that she never intended to take it physical with him, and that all was a phantasy that she was using to improve their sexual life and that she was thinking about WM all the time
> 
> I DO


:iagree:

Standard response right out of the cheaters handbook alright. It's located in the chapter called "Excuses to give your BS when busted on D-Day".


----------



## Forest

While we wait:

Speaking of a "cheater's handbook" does it gall anyone else here that the first reference you see being brought up to deal with cheating is the Bible?

I'm not talking about all the specifics the Bible contains about forgiveness, "he who is without sin", adultery....What I mean is:

Oh, NOW you want to talk about the Bible? Now that its over, and you've done all this. Where was your interest in the Bible earlier?


----------



## lordmayhem

Forest said:


> Oh, NOW you want to talk about the Bible? Now that its over, and you've done all this. Where was your interest in the Bible earlier?


:iagree:

Yeah, where was the interest in certain Commandments? Like "Thou shalt not commit adultery", "Thou shalt not covet thy neighbors wife". They forget about those.


----------



## Turin74

Bible is that sort of book that can be used to both prove and dispute just about everything. So subject to interpretation. Look at the thread where WH used the alleged lack of faith of his BW to excuse his affair. Lost count of posts with 'I prayed to Lord and He told be to forgive'. Rubbish. Bible could be the guide for the strong, but most often it is an excuse for the weak. 

I'm anticlerical period. 



Forest said:


> While we wait:
> 
> Speaking of a "cheater's handbook" does it gall anyone else here that the first reference you see being brought up to deal with cheating is the Bible?
> 
> I'm not talking about all the specifics the Bible contains about forgiveness, "he who is without sin", adultery....What I mean is:
> 
> Oh, NOW you want to talk about the Bible? Now that its over, and you've done all this. Where was your interest in the Bible earlier?


 _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## jules1990

srtjsrt said:


> When infidelity joins the family nothing will EVER be the same.


X-beta man said that first!!!

Hank, I followed your posts since I first came to TAM, you were always so, cautious but never stopped trying to fully reconcile with your wife. I am really sorry it has come to this for you.

Good Luck.

Julia x


----------



## GusPolinski

jules1990 said:


> *X-beta man said that first!!!*
> 
> Hank, I followed your posts since I first came to TAM, you were always so, cautious but never stopped trying to fully reconcile with your wife. I am really sorry it has come to this for you.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Julia x





tdwal said:


> There are a lot of people that have said that in the past, I don't think X-betaman was the first by a long shot.


"Poster" srtjsrt is clearly a spambot. Feel free to click the "Report Post" button and report *it* as such.


----------



## thatbpguy

Forest said:


> While we wait:
> 
> Speaking of a "cheater's handbook" does it gall anyone else here that the first reference you see being brought up to deal with cheating is the Bible?
> 
> I'm not talking about all the specifics the Bible contains about forgiveness, "he who is without sin", adultery....What I mean is:
> 
> Oh, NOW you want to talk about the Bible? Now that its over, and you've done all this. Where was your interest in the Bible earlier?


Personally, I think its great people turn to the Bible in times of trouble. I find great solace in the Psalms.


----------



## thatbpguy

If Wrangler is in jail for defacing the OM, i say we take up a collection for bail.


----------



## GusPolinski

thatbpguy said:


> If Wrangler is in jail for defacing the OM, i say we take up a collection for bail.


LOL. No doubt.


----------



## jules1990

tdwal said:


> There are a lot of people that have said that in the past, I don't think X-betaman was the first by a long shot.


I'm sure you're right tdwal, but in this thread it was for sure X-beta man 

I hope he didn't do anything silly? I mean, this is a major kick in the nuts for this guy after everything he has been through 

I still want him to post the script of his flyer, just a bit of morbid curiosity to gauge whether or not it would be successful in demonstrating how worthless these two people are! 

He deserves so much better in life!!!!


----------



## GusPolinski

jules1990 said:


> I'm sure you're right tdwal, but in this thread it was for sure X-beta man
> 
> I hope he didn't do anything silly? I mean, this is a major kick in the nuts for this guy after everything he has been through
> 
> *I still want him to post the script of his flyer*, just a bit of morbid curiosity to gauge whether or not it would be successful in demonstrating how worthless these two people are!
> 
> He deserves so much better in life!!!!


Oh, I agree. I'd love to see it.


----------



## wranglerman

Well, it's done 

I'm on the road and gonna catch up with a few folks while I sort my head out.

The PI served her and called me to say that the D papers were shock and awe, but the leaflet, oh boy now that broke her into an instant hysterical episode of tears and balling her heart out, boo hoo...........

Her boss got an envelope handed to him personally too so he has a rather jaded view of her now.

Nathans closest friends and family all had theirs delivered by hand within an hour of her, currently I do not know what fallout has been on that side and I really don't care right now.

My lawyer will be contacting her Monday to discuss the D further, I want nothing more to do with that skank.

Will post my leaflet tomorrow when I have more time, you can all enjoy it, I think it worked with regards bringing a sense of reality to her little fantasy 

Thanks for the support everyone, God above knows I need it right now.


----------



## Clay2013

wranglerman said:


> Well, it's done
> 
> I'm on the road and gonna catch up with a few folks while I sort my head out.
> 
> The PI served her and called me to say that the D papers were shock and awe, but the leaflet, oh boy now that broke her into an instant hysterical episode of tears and balling her heart out, boo hoo...........
> 
> Her boss got an envelope handed to him personally too so he has a rather jaded view of her now.
> 
> Nathans closest friends and family all had theirs delivered by hand within an hour of her, currently I do not know what fallout has been on that side and I really don't care right now.
> 
> My lawyer will be contacting her Monday to discuss the D further, I want nothing more to do with that skank.
> 
> Will post my leaflet tomorrow when I have more time, you can all enjoy it, I think it worked with regards bringing a sense of reality to her little fantasy
> 
> Thanks for the support everyone, God above knows I need it right now.


Has she made any attempt to contact you? 

Clay


----------



## bandit.45

Payback is a beotch.


----------



## wranglerman

Clay2013 said:


> Has she made any attempt to contact you?
> 
> Clay


Blocked her by any and all means I can think of, I emailed my family to tell them there are problems and not to worry and I will be in touch next week.

She has only my lawyer to deal with as far as contact goes, I do not want to speak to her at all right now.

Going dark, other side of the moon dark and there has been some very well deserved exposure, to those that surround her and her OM too.

I wonder if their little romance lasts any particular amount of time after this little fall out shal we?


----------



## Clay2013

Good. I would not give her even a second of your time. I would not be surprised if she did get with the OM. Most at that point don't feel they have anything to loose. 

I would just push her to file quickly and cut all ties. 

The sooner you move on the quicker you will heal. Do you have people you can stay with for a while? 

Clay


----------



## 3putt

Would've loved to have been a fly on the wall when Nathan's posse received their little 'gifts'.

Well done Wrangler!


----------



## Truthseeker1

Good luck WM...that is all I can say besides WOW....


----------



## Truthseeker1

tdwal said:


> Hang in there and keep your wits about you. *You really know how to go nuclear*.


Yeah the STBXW was not expecting a mushroom cloud yesterday. Weekend is going to suck for her isn't it?


----------



## Mike11

wranglerman said:


> Well, it's done
> 
> I'm on the road and gonna catch up with a few folks while I sort my head out.
> 
> The PI served her and called me to say that the D papers were shock and awe, but the leaflet, oh boy now that broke her into an instant hysterical episode of tears and balling her heart out, boo hoo...........
> 
> Her boss got an envelope handed to him personally too so he has a rather jaded view of her now.
> 
> Nathans closest friends and family all had theirs delivered by hand within an hour of her, currently I do not know what fallout has been on that side and I really don't care right now.
> 
> My lawyer will be contacting her Monday to discuss the D further, I want nothing more to do with that skank.
> 
> Will post my leaflet tomorrow when I have more time, you can all enjoy it, I think it worked with regards bringing a sense of reality to her little fantasy
> 
> Thanks for the support everyone, God above knows I need it right now.


The Titanic Karma is going down and your stbx and Nathan has a first class ticket on that wreck. well executed WM

:smthumbup:


----------



## Ripper

Opening salvo was most effective I think. This will either win this thing right now or harden her resolve to fight dirty. Either way, that had to feel darkly satisfying.


----------



## bandit.45

Ripper said:


> Opening salvo was most effective I think. This will either win this thing right now or harden her resolve to fight dirty. Either way, that had to feel darkly satisfying.


Like expensive chocolate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt

Ripper said:


> Opening salvo was most effective I think. This will either win this thing right now or harden her resolve to fight dirty. Either way, that had to feel darkly satisfying.


That gif is a pretty accurate description of the exposure here. I don't think there will be any 'hardening' of her resolve, or anything else for that matter.... This is toast.

LOL...I almost feel sorry for Butt Boy, but not quite. He's probably retching and scrambling for the number for Two Men and a Truck right now.


----------



## waylan

Played like a consummate professional wranglerman. Well done!


----------



## wranglerman

First update, she got fired, once they get back from the show she has to pack and leave such was the disgust of her employer, not so sure of any welcome home parties from family as they got the leaflet too 

Nathan has reached out to one of my closest buddies back home and threatened my life, not again 

He has issues with his own employment status from the leaflet being handed to his own boss and I was sure to include the email address at which some "interesting" photo's were sent from, just happened to be a work one, not sure that they would fully appreciate a guy sending d!ck pics from his works PC but hey ho.

PI tells me the fallout is almost equvalent to that of Chernobyl 

Cool hey :toast:


----------



## Truthseeker1

wranglerman said:


> First update, she got fired, once they get back from the show she has to pack and leave such was the disgust of her employer, not so sure of any welcome home parties from family as they got the leaflet too
> *
> Nathan has reached out to one of my closest buddies back home and threatened my life, not again
> *
> He has issues with his own employment status from the leaflet being handed to his own boss and I was sure to include the email address at which some "interesting" photo's were sent from, just happened to be a work one, not sure that they would fully appreciate a guy sending d!ck pics from his works PC but hey ho.
> 
> PI tells me the fallout is almost equvalent to that of Chernobyl
> 
> Cool hey :toast:


Shouldn't Nathan be polishing up his resume instead of threatening you? What did your friend say to him?


----------



## bandit.45

Keep your pistol handy.

Has anyone from her family reached out to you?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy

wranglerman said:


> Nathan has reached out to one of my closest buddies back home and threatened my life, not again


I might be tempted to ask my friend to call and report this to the police. Have your friend give only this pos' s work address so if they investigate they will show up there and get him in even 'better' at work.


----------



## jules1990

bandit.45 said:


> Keep your pistol handy.
> 
> Has anyone from her family reached out to you?
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't condone that comment, but I do think it wise considering how bad you blew them up!

Hank, please keep out of trouble, you'll get through this.


----------



## farsidejunky

WM:

Wow, just wow. You certainly are adept at nuclear.


----------



## HobbesTheTiger

I agree with thatpbguy, I'd have his threat reported to the police! It's better to have this documented just in case, and it might speed up the karma freight train. I see lots of benefit from reporting it, and no real downside to it. It will hopefully make him stop from trying to contact you or in any way meddle in your life again if he's paid a visit by the police.

In any case, I wish you all the best!


----------



## Pepper123

Hope you are doing okay, WM. I'm glad to see that your plan went off without a hitch. Keep your chin up...

ETA: WM if your travels find you in Bay Area, CA... Let me know and I will buy you a beer... or 10.


----------



## wranglerman

I am waiting until tomorrow to get the cops involved and it might just so happen that the only address I have for him is his work one 

I couldn't give a Phuck what stunts he tries to pull, I am best part of 1000 miles from them now and with only my laptop for company and a new pre-paid cell and my leather bound black book of numbers, I am taking a serious vacation.

I got $15,500 to work out what the heck I'm doing for the rest of my life, PI was budgeted at $10,000 for this and as I paid all of my services at the house and squared all of the accounts that is all I have left  Should be enough to get me going some places and starting over?

I could easily be wrong about this but I think they needed this little wake up call.


----------



## Forest

wranglerman said:


> I am waiting until tomorrow to get the cops involved and it might just so happen that the only address I have for him is his work one
> 
> I couldn't give a Phuck what stunts he tries to pull, I am best part of 1000 miles from them now and with only my laptop for company and a new pre-paid cell and my leather bound black book of numbers, I am taking a serious vacation.
> 
> I got $15,500 to work out what the heck I'm doing for the rest of my life, PI was budgeted at $10,000 for this and as I paid all of my services at the house and squared all of the accounts that is all I have left  Should be enough to get me going some places and starting over?
> 
> I could easily be wrong about this but I think they needed this little wake up call.


Are you pulling a trailer, that sort of thing?

You could start a camping forum on here and plot out a course of hideouts along your route.

You just missed the roundup here. All the bull calves are in the pen, going to the sale tomorrow.


----------



## Noble1

Just wanted to say good luck to you and your new future.

Keep a clear head and no regrets.


----------



## Divinely Favored

OUTSTANDING! God speed Wranglerman! Prayed for you at the alter this morning...and for them to get right before they are too late. The Lord will only deal with someone for a time...the he will give them over to a reprabate mind...Then there is no chance for salvation. Keep us updated! Interested to read that leaflet when you get time to put it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt

This is a case study in what to do under these circumstances. Well done. :smthumbup:


----------



## davecarter

wranglerman said:


> First update, she got fired, once they get back from the show she has to pack and leave such was the disgust of her employer, not so sure of any welcome home parties from family as they got the leaflet too
> 
> Nathan has reached out to one of my closest buddies back home and threatened my life, not again
> 
> He has issues with his own employment status from the leaflet being handed to his own boss and I was sure to include the email address at which some "interesting" photo's were sent from, just happened to be a work one, not sure that they would fully appreciate a guy sending d!ck pics from his works PC but hey ho.
> 
> PI tells me the fallout is almost equvalent to that of Chernobyl
> 
> Cool hey :toast:


What kind of a f*cukwit is called Nathan anyway?

Nice one, Wranglerman...you're like Colonel Kilgore in 'Apocalypse Now':
_"Outstanding, Red Team, outstanding.
Get you a case of beer for that one"_


----------



## 3putt

davecarter said:


> What kind of a f*cukwit is called Nathan anyway?


LOL....I almost posted this very thing but if I had (with my luck) Amp or Deejo would've been named Nathan.


----------



## Turin74

Classic way to deal with OM and - legally - make his live a misery he deserves. My kudos to you wrangleman.

PS. A guy rehearsing anal with married women over Internet and telling a friend he's gonna get violent? Common, are you meant to be frightened?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## wranglerman

Turin74 said:


> Classic way to deal with OM and - legally - make his live a misery he deserves. My kudos to you wrangleman.
> 
> PS. A guy rehearsing anal with married women over Internet and telling a friend he's gonna get violent? Common, are you meant to be frightened?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


I very much doubt my STBXW would have encouraged him, not after the last two clowns got a bit of a pasting in the barn, and that was a two on one 

Gotta love the idea of a "wranglers wild tour of the west" idea I had earlier, you know, post my journey in social spot or something?

Will be sure to let you guys know futre progress, again, thanks for the enormous amounts of support shown here, I admit I did have second thoughts but the vanished as fast as my hopes of winning the lotto :rofl:


----------



## Turin74

This gets as close to the proverbial 'RIDING into the sunset' as it is possible these days

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

wranglerman said:


> Gotta love the idea of a "wranglers wild tour of the west" idea I had earlier, you know, post my journey in social spot or something?


You should. My sister traveled Europe, the middle east and about 15 countries and used twitter plus a blog. It's a fun way to document your trip, cathartic and lets people live vicariously through your actions. You just remember not to write about the OM, your stbx or any affairs. You only focus on the fun, the problems and the quirks that happen on your trip while you figure out where you want to start over.

She worked out a ton of demons, nothing like yours or drugs, which helped her regain her focus.


----------



## Affaircare

Stay in touch, wranglerman. You are truly a TAM Epic Master.


----------



## GusPolinski

wranglerman said:


> I very much doubt my STBXW would have encouraged him, not after the last two clowns got a bit of a pasting in the barn, and that was a two on one
> 
> Gotta love the idea of a "wranglers wild tour of the west" idea I had earlier, you know, post my journey in social spot or something?
> 
> Will be sure to let you guys know futre progress, again, thanks for the enormous amounts of support shown here, I admit I did have second thoughts but the vanished as fast as my hopes of winning the lotto :rofl:


A 2-on-1 "pasting"? Involving clowns? And in a barn?

:lol:

(I know the backstory, WM... it's just that your phrasing was hilarious. :smthumbup


----------



## lordmayhem

Holy cow! We read about going nuclear with exposure, but this is going into the megatonnage range. 

Good luck and don't be a stranger there. :smthumbup:


----------



## thatbpguy

I thought he was going to post a copy of the leaflet. I would have liked to see one.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

He's "on the run" LOL, give him some time.


----------



## 6301

Say. Who was that masked man?


----------



## tom67

6301 said:


> Say. Who was that masked man?


The Lone Ranger 1956 - YouTube


----------



## Truthseeker1




----------



## thatbpguy

I guess we'll just leave him for the ages...


----------



## GusPolinski

thatbpguy said:


> I thought he was going to post a copy of the leaflet. I would have liked to see one.


Yeah, ditto.


----------



## davecarter

wranglerman said:


> I very much doubt my STBXW would have encouraged him, not after the last two clowns got a bit of a pasting in the barn, and that was a two on one


What's the backstory here then?


----------



## Divinely Favored

Last affair she tried to have a couple OM whip his azz. Didn't work out for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## convert

^^ no, no that was a different situation

The two guys that was trying to whip his butt was from a situation of infidelity that did not include his current wayward wife (current ex wayward wife)

his current wayward wife (current ex wayward wife) had a EA about 2 years ago he caught.

the two guys was friends of a lady that was going to blackmail him (Wranglerman) into sleeping with her until he got it on a VAR. This was at a cook out party.


----------



## davecarter

convert said:


> ^^ no, no that was a different situation
> 
> The two guys that was trying to whip his butt was from a situation of infidelity that did not include his current wayward wife (current ex wayward wife)


Oh yeah, wife #1 who had the threesomes/gang-bangs going on with guys from the gym...

So she got two of these OMs to do WranglerMan in?
What a classy piece-of-work all-round...


----------



## convert

no the two guys was not from his first wife

I will try and find the thread


here is the tread that talks about when the two men came to get their butt beat:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/103314-proud-myself-exposing-cheater.html


It is an epic thread

Wranglerman correct me if I am wrong. I have been wrong before


----------



## vi_bride04

I totally forgot WM was the one that exposed that girl on a VAR who was trying to blackmail him into sleeping with her! 

Wow. Even after all that PROVING that he is a faithful guy, his WW did this whole thing....shame shame shame.


----------



## convert

3putt said:


> When it's defined by a wayward spouse.





vi_bride04 said:


> I totally forgot WM was the one that exposed that girl on a VAR who was trying to blackmail him into sleeping with her!
> 
> Wow. Even after all that PROVING that he is a faithful guy, his WW did this whole thing....shame shame shame.



:iagree:


and that was hot lady wanting him (wangler man) his POSXWife should have been elated that he is so fateful.


----------



## Q tip

convert said:


> :iagree:
> 
> 
> and that was hot lady wanting him (wangler man) his POSXWife should have been elated that he is so fateful.


No good deed goes in punished. Also, WMs STBXW now knows that bad deeds will be punished under WMs roof.


----------



## vi_bride04

If there is one thing about WM, he is definitely consistent at going nuclear on cheaters!! lol


----------



## Truthseeker1

vi_bride04 said:


> If there is one thing about WM, he is definitely consistent at going nuclear on cheaters!! lol


Oh yeah..the nuclear button is his first weapon of choice...


----------



## MattMatt

Bandit, Wranglerman is far more interesting than I could ever hope to be!:smthumbup:


----------



## wranglerman

vi_bride04 said:


> If there is one thing about WM, he is definitely consistent at going nuclear on cheaters!! lol


My first ex wife held me in a sex less marriage for almost 10yrs, I was young, didn't really know any better and before I knew it, there is was, her gang banging her way round the gym while I was at home getting zip all bar whacking one out in the shower and infrequent "duty sex", I had no experience of being cheated on and didn't know anything of how to handle the situation, when I confronted her she threw me out, I just kind of behaved much as so many fresh meat BSs do, I skulked off, tail between my legs to lick my wounds and to try again.

My now STBXW got caught in the blossoming stages of her EA with ex BF high school, after initial shock I got right into driving him a little bit insane with the continuation of the EA, I slam dunked him big time at the end, so good that he had a break down.

Then after struggling my way through my R with my now STBXW I found TAM and sought out answers to the millions of questions in my head, it is thanks to the good people of TAM who have given some fantastic advice concerning VARS and what to look out for in the event of suspicion that I was able to build back my confidence, it was the knowledge and confidence that saved me along with the VAR when the smoking gun hottie wacko tried to blackmail me into an affair with her, since then I have just been busy trying to rebuild my M and my life, it was the confidence that was encouraged and the learnings of so many poorly executed and half hearted attempts at exposure that showed me nuclear was the only way to go.

Shame she couldn't be faithful.

Bit busy now but later on today I will post the leaflet.


----------



## FromEurope

yep! the pain certainly changes people. And you in best!
great job


----------



## Turin74

Well. wranglerman, you've definitely got more struggle in your life than you deserve. Honestly, when somebody mentioned your 1st ex gym sessions I was 100% sure it was some sort of humor or hyperbolisation. Looks like it was not. My respect for not breaking down after all of this. 

I wonder if all this has something to do with horses. .. Long time ago in a moment of weakness I joined the house riding tour. .. Shell I say there was a lot of riding and not horses only











wranglerman said:


> vi_bride04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is one thing about WM, he is definitely consistent at going nuclear on cheaters!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> My first ex wife held me in a sex less marriage for almost 10yrs, I was young, didn't really know any better and before I knew it, there is was, her gang banging her way round the gym while I was at home getting zip all bar whacking one out in the shower and infrequent "duty sex", I had no experience of being cheated on and didn't know anything of how to handle the situation, when I confronted her she threw me out, I just kind of behaved much as so many fresh meat BSs do, I skulked off, tail between my legs to lick my wounds and to try again.
> 
> My now STBXW got caught in the blossoming stages of her EA with ex BF high school, after initial shock I got right into driving him a little bit insane with the continuation of the EA, I slam dunked him big time at the end, so good that he had a break down.
> 
> Then after struggling my way through my R with my now STBXW I found TAM and sought out answers to the millions of questions in my head, it is thanks to the good people of TAM who have given some fantastic advice concerning VARS and what to look out for in the event of suspicion that I was able to build back my confidence, it was the knowledge and confidence that saved me along with the VAR when the smoking gun hottie wacko tried to blackmail me into an affair with her, since then I have just been busy trying to rebuild my M and my life, it was the confidence that was encouraged and the learnings of so many poorly executed and half hearted attempts at exposure that showed me nuclear was the only way to go.
> 
> Shame she couldn't be faithful.
> 
> Bit busy now but later on today I will post the leaflet.
Click to expand...

 _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## weightlifter

Crazy busy week. Someone save me a copy.


----------



## davecarter

Wrangler....I'll say this, you sure know how to attract some 'unique' women!


----------



## Foghorn

wranglerman said:


> ...thanks to the good people of TAM who have given some fantastic advice concerning VARS and what to look out for in the event of suspicion that I was able to build back my confidence, it was the knowledge and confidence that saved me along with the VAR when the smoking gun hottie wacko tried to blackmail me into an affair with her, since then I have just been busy trying to rebuild my M and my life, it was the confidence that was encouraged and the learnings of so many poorly executed and half hearted attempts at exposure that showed me nuclear was the only way to go.


You are truly amazing and an inspiration. I know it's an ugly situation, but after making sure you did your best, you have decided not to be a doormat.

Best of luck in your new life. You did the right thing.

-FH


----------



## wranglerman

Got a little bit of time this morning so I'll do the honours 



> To who this may concern.
> 
> I am writing to inform you of a particularly distasteful situation that has arisen.
> 
> Some of you will know Marie *****, my wife, and some of you will know Nathan ***.
> 
> Just over 2 months ago Nathan contacted my wife, they were once dating many years ago, but this was not just a catch up for old times sake it was a fishing expedition for Nathan, he was fishing to catch a married woman to bed as he seems to lack the ability to find a single girl and hold her attention.
> 
> Before you dismiss this as guy causing trouble at his wife being in touch with an old friend, I would like to quote some of their messages so you can see how deep this really goes.
> 
> *Nathan*
> "Hi babes, just wondering if you like to shave your p***y? I'm not a fan of flossing with pubes"
> 
> *Marie*
> "yeah, it feels so much better shaved, now I just can't get the thought of you tounging my clit out of my head"
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> *Nathan*
> "Sweetie, did you ever pop your anal cherry?"
> 
> *Marie*
> "I did, wasn't really into the idea but the vibrating butt plug changed that hehe"
> 
> *Nathan*
> "If I used it on you would you use it on me?"
> 
> *Marie*
> "yeah, when I got your big fat c**k in my mouth, you're really gonna cum when I do that to you"
> 
> *Nathan*
> "Well in that case, after I have opened up your a$$, then you can return the favor with a special gift I have bought for you"
> 
> *Marie*
> "is it a surprise or you gonna tell me so I can think about how f**king horny it's gonna be when we get together?"
> 
> *Nathan*
> "Two words, STRAP ON hehe"
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And this shows the depths of their depravity.
> 
> *Nathan*
> "I bet your husband can't make you cum as hard as I am gonna make you, you're gonna orgasm so hard you'll pass out and you won't be able to walk for a week I'm gonna f**k you so hard"
> 
> *Mare*
> "He'll never know until I've left him to be with you, and you better keep those promises, I need f***ing good and hard, you better spank me too for being such a naughty girl"
> 
> Please forgive me for interupting your, what was supposed to be, normal day, but I will be seeking to divorce my wife and wish never to see her again.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Hank *****


Do you think I may have gotten my point accross?

Going fishing later today, lazy days for a little while I think, but now, breakfast.


----------



## Forest

So, about how many of these flyers went out?

In 20 more years, this could be the dialogue from a hit TV show. Crass world full of crass people, all trying to one-up or out-edge each other.


----------



## convert

holly cow how many people got this flyer?

any more news on what she or Nathon is doing?

when you filed did you file on grounds of adultery? (pretty good evidence)


----------



## farsidejunky

Any more fallout beyond her losing her job?


----------



## Turin74

Likely trying his 'present' on himself in a lot of ways that are definitely going to void the warranty. 

Btw, I'm under the impression that they. (stbxw and poor Nat) are not in their 20's?




convert said:


> holly cow how many people got this flyer?
> 
> any more news on what she or Nathon is doing?


 _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## convert

wranglerman, I don't know how you feel about cheaterville but both Nathan and Marie are a good fit for the site. (just saying) (stay with the facts only)

*and then send us the link....please*


----------



## manticore

really that left no space to your wife to defend herself, not even the "phantasy line", after writing that she was gonna left you for him, they got what they deserved.


----------



## The Middleman

Well, if you are going to expose, that's how you do it. Well done.


----------



## FromEurope

........

.......... :wtf:


----- :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: -------


----------



## convert

I have come to the conclusion from Wranglerman's several threads that you should never Piss off Wranglerman or piss on him for that matter.


----------



## GusPolinski

LOL. Epic. I was, however, hoping to see an image of the actual flyer.


----------



## bandit.45

This is the coolest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Clay2013

You put all that on Cheatersville right? 

Clay


----------



## badmemory

Ouch.

That's gonna leave a mark.

I'm guessing POSOM and STBXW are going to be a tad put out.

Oh, the vicarious satisfaction.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Wow. That was MUCH worse than I thought. Even the tidbits you dropped, throughout this thread, don't do their conversations justice.


----------



## harrybrown

I never want to make you mad.

so is Nathan on cheaterville yet?


----------



## Q tip

harrybrown said:


> I never want to make you mad.
> 
> so is Nathan on cheaterville yet?


He's a man with integrity. Nothing wrong with that. His STBXW has none.

Yes, Cheaterville for the both of them!


----------



## vi_bride04

*"He'll never know until I've left him to be with you"*

Wow. What a brazen b!tch. I agree with the Cheaterville as well just due to her f*cking entitlement!


----------



## 3putt

convert said:


> I have come to the conclusion from *wangler* man's serval threads that you should never Piss off *Wanglerman* or piss on him for that matter.


Typos are certain to happen here, but considering the subject matter of this thread, these 2 are just wrong....albeit hilarious for my warped sense of humor.

LOL


----------



## convert

^^ oops I fix it... ok now its fixed


----------



## weightlifter

Am i the only one who shudders at the thought of someone, even a babe, using a strap on up my azz?


----------



## convert

yea no body mention that, kinda glossed over

I am so glad my wife is not into that.

Come on weightlifter keep an open mind..:rofl:


----------



## convert

I think Wranglerman should buy the *biggest* strap on he can find and ship it to his ex-wife so she can use it on Nathan


----------



## raven3321

Wrangler,

To your knowledge, has she tried to contact you?


----------



## Q tip

weightlifter said:


> Am i the only one who shudders at the thought of someone, even a babe, using a strap on up my azz?


Probably some flotsam from his boyfriend...


----------



## PhillyGuy13

convert said:


> I think Wranglerman should buy the *biggest* strap on he can find and ship it to his ex-wife so she can use it on Nathan


I suspect Nathan would be appreciative. 

I cannot imagine how I would react if my wife's text were that explicit. 

Kudos to Wranglerman for keeping it together and doing it this way.


----------



## wranglerman

convert said:


> holly cow how many people got this flyer?
> 
> any more news on what she or Nathon is doing?
> 
> when you filed did you file on grounds of adultery? (pretty good evidence)


27 of these went out, hand delivered by PI's to specific, key people who have maximum input and will serve as a great eye opener as to the depths these two people will sink to, in order to have their little fantasy.

She contacted my lawyer, papers signed, everything in place going in the right direction, no arguments, she knows this gets uglier if she does not get on with it.

If you are wondering, neither of them have yet featured on CV, and before the bleeding heart twist the knife crew scream that I be lynched from a yard arm, that was part of my bargaining chip with my lawyer, she was "verbally" instructed by him that as long as she signs the dottedline and does not contest the divorce then they stay off CV.

Oh and before you get excited, this is in writing with my lawyer, as long as she signs it stays off CV for a whole year, when they are both posted on there it is possible she will try to come after me for it, but it may have been a mere oversight of my lawyer tomention the year bit to her if she does 

Gotta play the game kids, be one step ahead and don't flounder, think it through and execute.

Nathan got fired also, his boss was not only pizzed at the company computer being misused but also more than furious than a scalded cat when the côps turned upto question him over allegations of threatening behaviour 

Wonder what other tricks I have to play with them???


----------



## farsidejunky

Keep the updates coming. Anything new on the STBX beyond the papers?


----------



## 3putt

wranglerman said:


> 27 of these went out, hand delivered by PI's to specific, key people who have maximum input and will serve as a great eye opener as to the depths these two people will sink to, in order to have their little fantasy.
> 
> She contacted my lawyer, papers signed, everything in place going in the right direction, no arguments, she knows this gets uglier if she does not get on with it.
> 
> If you are wondering, neither of them have yet featured on CV, and before the bleeding heart twist the knife crew scream that I be lynched from a yard arm, that was part of my bargaining chip with my lawyer, she was "verbally" instructed by him that as long as she signs the dottedline and does not contest the divorce then they stay off CV.
> 
> Oh and before you get excited, this is in writing with my lawyer, as long as she signs it stays off CV for a whole year, when they are both posted on there it is possible she will try to come after me for it, but it may have been a mere oversight of my lawyer tomention the year bit to her if she does
> 
> Gotta play the game kids, be one step ahead and don't flounder, think it through and execute.
> 
> Nathan got fired also, his boss was not only pizzed at the company computer being misused but also more than furious than a scalded cat when the côps turned upto question him over allegations of threatening behaviour
> 
> Wonder what other tricks I have to play with them???


----------



## badmemory

wranglerman said:


> that was part of my bargaining chip with my lawyer, she was "verbally" instructed by him that as long as she signs the dottedline and does not contest the divorce then they stay off CV.


That just goes to show the consequential severity of being posted on CV. One that can always be kept in the back pocket, even when not used immediately.

I like your strategy wranglerman.


----------



## Turin74

> Wonder what other tricks I have to play with them???


Send Nathan a fire extinguisher with the note 'that's the biggest one they've got in stock'

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Catherine602

Is this real!! 
This progressed at lightning speed. She signed the papers already. Didn't try to talk with you? Will you have to support her in any way now that she lost her job? 

Nathan lost his job too? That's unusual. Employers are very cautious about firing. HR usually has a drawn out process before they can fire an employee. Give them a chance to shape up. It's legally mandated. He can easily get his job back with pay. They will incur court cost and time. 

Plus the evidence of the use of the company computer is hearsay. They do not have direct evidence that it was used. 

The company has to take your word for it. He could deny, claim libel. You have the burden of truth. You have to get a court order to get into the company computer. They are not likely to give it over without a fight. I can't believe a lawyer would let you act so recklessly. They are usually risk aversive. 

The gang bang stuff sounds implausible to me. Everyone knows that there are cameras in business's. They could have gone anywhere to conceal their activity. How many sane women would engage in a gang bang? It's a porn thing and on camera. 

This all sounds fishy. A second wife who is unfaithful and communicates about anal sex in writing. Mmmmm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davecarter

weightlifter said:


> Am i the only one who shudders at the thought of someone, even a babe, using a strap on up my azz?


Nope.
You should consider it - it concentrates the mind _wonderfully_!


----------



## 3putt

davecarter said:


> Nope.
> You should consider it - it concentrates the mind _wonderfully_!


----------



## Nucking Futs

Catherine602 said:


> Is this real!!
> This progressed at lightning speed. She signed the papers already. Didn't try to talk with you? Will you have to support her in any way now that she lost her job?
> 
> Nathan lost his job too? That's unusual. Employers are very cautious about firing. HR usually has a drawn out process before they can fire an employee. Give them a chance to shape up. It's legally mandated. He can easily get his job back with pay. They will incur court cost and time.
> 
> Plus the evidence of the use of the company computer is hearsay. They do not have direct evidence that it was used.
> 
> The company has to take your word for it. He could deny, claim libel. You have the burden of truth. You have to get a court order to get into the company computer. They are not likely to give it over without a fight. I can't believe a lawyer would let you act so recklessly. They are usually risk aversive.
> 
> The gang bang stuff sounds implausible to me. Everyone knows that there are cameras in business's. They could have gone anywhere to conceal their activity. How many sane women would engage in a gang bang? It's a porn thing and on camera.
> 
> This all sounds fishy. A second wife who is unfaithful and communicates about anal sex in writing. Mmmmm
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Let me just address a few of these points you made. I've fired a lot of people. My hr department had a long drawn out process that I scrupulously adhered to for most of them, including documentation of 1 verbal warning and 3 written warnings before termination. I say most of them because there were two occasions when the offense was so egregious I terminated on the spot with no prior warning and I got no flack from hr about it. It's one of the benefits of being an employer in an at-will employment state.

You seem to think that WM had some obligation to prove Nathan used his employers computers to further his affair, as if you don't understand that the employer has full access to all the logs and emails from his computer and can just take it and thoroughly examine the hard drive if they want to. They fired him, it's their worry if they followed all the employment laws, not WM. And if he does sue them, I'm sure the company lawyer would love to have him on the stand explaining to the jury how he likes to take a strap-on up the ass. I doubt Nathan would enjoy the experience as much.


----------



## Nucking Futs

davecarter said:


> Nope.
> You should consider it - it concentrates the mind _wonderfully_!


So it has a similar effect to facing gruesome death?


----------



## davecarter

Nucking Futs said:


> So it has a similar effect to facing gruesome death?


Dunno.
Never had the 'facing-death' experience!


----------



## wranglerman

Catherine602 said:


> Is this real!!
> This progressed at lightning speed. She signed the papers already. Didn't try to talk with you? Will you have to support her in any way now that she lost her job?
> 
> Nathan lost his job too? That's unusual. Employers are very cautious about firing. HR usually has a drawn out process before they can fire an employee. Give them a chance to shape up. It's legally mandated. He can easily get his job back with pay. They will incur court cost and time.
> 
> Plus the evidence of the use of the company computer is hearsay. They do not have direct evidence that it was used.
> 
> The company has to take your word for it. He could deny, claim libel. You have the burden of truth. You have to get a court order to get into the company computer. They are not likely to give it over without a fight. I can't believe a lawyer would let you act so recklessly. They are usually risk aversive.
> 
> The gang bang stuff sounds implausible to me. Everyone knows that there are cameras in business's. They could have gone anywhere to conceal their activity. How many sane women would engage in a gang bang? It's a porn thing and on camera.
> 
> This all sounds fishy. A second wife who is unfaithful and communicates about anal sex in writing. Mmmmm
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm so glad you have the benefit of sitting behind a screen looking in on what I've had to live with in my life 

However implausable you think it might be, I lived and wasted all those years thinking I was doing the right thing while she was doing her thing, sorry if you are having a had time with it but that happened almost 9yrs ago, sometimes it feels like ancient history, other times it seems like only yesterday.

My STBXW had an EA over 2yrs ago, also on the internet, everything I got to read on her FB messenger, install keylogger and watch whats going on, it was only a couple months ago she started it up again, her mistake for adding him as a friend, if there had been no changes on her profile, Iwould have been none the wiser.

Of course she tried to contact me, everyone knows I'm not interested, lawyer contact only, she knew the goose was cooked with the leaflets delivered, and not to mention being told several times during our false R that we were done at the first instance of behavior that goes against our marriage.

If she wants a fight then she can have a fight, she signed because she knows I have nothing to loose and I might have proved my ruthless streak with my strategy.

As far as Nathan goes, I only know what I've been told, source has been reliable so far?

As far as my STBXW goes, her now ex boss wants a reliable, trustworthy professional, not an easy lay willing to spread her legs for the next nex d!ck on the block, temp rolling contract, basically, not a leg to stand on for her, he can and will do what ever he wants.

I see why you want to nit pick, you want to see me suffer in this further an want me to put my balls in a glass jar labelled "break out only if you want kids".

I will update further when I feel like I am not going to be persecuted for my efforts to go from weak and feable Mr. Nice Guy into the all new "Go Phuck Yourself" Wranglerman I fell like today.

Been a hell of a journey getting here, I have so much hurt inside and some days I really do wish I had just blown the back of my head off last year when I was sitting on the bonnet of my pick up, I didn't, obviously, but that thought does still wander around my head, the Glock is in the lock box in my truck, it would be like morphine in the pain reduction stakes, just the effects seem to last a lot longer, like, life time longer.


----------



## Thor

Sun Tzu would be proud of the way you handled this, Wranglerman. You took care of business effectively, efficiently, and with your eye on the goal.


----------



## Catherine602

Are you in the US.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602

I see why you want to nit pick, you want to see me suffer in this further an want me to put my balls in a glass jar labelled "break out only if you want kids".

Why in the world would I want you to see you suffer! Don't be so dramatic. What I've asked is not nit picking. These are major issues and legit questions. Don't invoke the man -balls-emasculation thing to obfuscate the issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pepper123

You are indeed a survivor, Wranglerman. Well done on your epic resolve for justice.


----------



## Nucking Futs

davecarter said:


> Dunno.
> Never had the 'facing-death' experience!


I've had 3. I've always just assumed everyone had life threatening situations come up occasionally. I know WM has, he got jumped by two guys. It's much easier to kill someone with your fists than most people realize.


----------



## davecarter

Wranglerman - lot of 'drama' you attract with these women:
* threesomes / gang-bangs
* blackmail / fisticuffs-in-a-barn
* lurid sexts re: anal-play
* Glocks

Hope this hasnt put you off the female-race for good....You need to settle with a nice woman....


----------



## Truthseeker1

wranglerman said:


> 27 of these went out, hand delivered by PI's to specific, key people who have maximum input and will serve as a great eye opener as to the depths these two people will sink to, in order to have their little fantasy.
> 
> She contacted my lawyer, papers signed, everything in place going in the right direction, no arguments, she knows this gets uglier if she does not get on with it.
> 
> If you are wondering, neither of them have yet featured on CV, and before the bleeding heart twist the knife crew scream that I be lynched from a yard arm, that was part of my bargaining chip with my lawyer, she was "verbally" instructed by him that as long as she signs the dottedline and does not contest the divorce then they stay off CV.
> 
> Oh and before you get excited, this is in writing with my lawyer, as long as she signs it stays off CV for a whole year, when they are both posted on there it is possible she will try to come after me for it, but it may have been a mere oversight of my lawyer tomention the year bit to her if she does
> 
> Gotta play the game kids, be one step ahead and don't flounder, think it through and execute.
> 
> Nathan got fired also, his boss was not only pizzed at the company computer being misused but also more than furious than a scalded cat when the côps turned upto question him over allegations of threatening behaviour
> 
> Wonder what other tricks I have to play with them???


I guess Nathan got the strap on experience he was looking for...wow...


----------



## Forest

Oh man, I don't want to get banned, but if you want to see what WM might arrange for his Nathan character, google this term:

penis envy miss sidonia

My goodness.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Hey, it's cool to question, but some of those claims of legality are pretty funny. Most companies I have worked for have specific and immediate termination clauses.. As someone who helps a shop steward, some violations even supersede union contracts.


----------



## weightlifter

convert said:


> yea know body mention that, kinda glossed over
> 
> I am so glad my wife is not into that.
> 
> Come on weightlifter keep an open mind..:rofl:


Closed mind. Closed bunghole too. Helps keep me focused on methodology of exposing affairs.


----------



## manfromlamancha

Forest said:


> Oh man, I don't want to get banned, but if you want to see what WM might arrange for his Nathan character, google this term:
> 
> penis envy miss sidonia
> 
> My goodness.


Need to be a little careful here - when you google the above this thread shows up as 4th hit.


----------



## Rugs

Was this an actual PA affair or a sexting affair? 

Yowza, WM, I am sorry for your pain. I read similar stuff like this my husband would send to women and he never touched me. Amazing how crazy these things can get. 

Hang tough.


----------



## wranglerman

Rugs said:


> Was this an actual PA affair or a sexting affair?
> 
> Yowza, WM, I am sorry for your pain. I read similar stuff like this my husband would send to women and he never touched me. Amazing how crazy these things can get.
> 
> Hang tough.


At the point of nuclear detonation it was at the dizzy heights where EAs begin to merge into highly desired PAs, they were picking there moment to get together.

You have the experience there as I do of your SO having opportunity and ability but simply chosing to subjectify another person from outside your relationship, the worst thing for me to read was her telling him how she was going to practice with me to make it perfect for him, real kicker that, although I remember another poster telling of how his ex once had anal with him in the shower so that she had experience of it for her OM who was into it.

Struggling on the sleep front again and I think I lost 10lbs too 

Spose better to loose 10lbs than what's left of my marbles


----------



## wranglerman

Forest said:


> Oh man, I don't want to get banned, but if you want to see what WM might arrange for his Nathan character, google this term:
> 
> penis envy miss sidonia
> 
> My goodness.


That thing weighs 18lbs  

There is not a human orfice in the world large enough to accommodate that thing


----------



## wranglerman

weightlifter said:


> Closed mind. Closed bunghole too. Helps keep me focused on methodology of exposing affairs.


How about we all club together and get our weightlifter a voucher for a "no entry" sign tattooed on his a$$ :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sorry, first thing to make me almost smile in a few days


----------



## Chaparral

You have a bonnet?


----------



## Ripper

davecarter said:


> Hope this hasnt put you off the female-race for good....


At this point, I would definitely be a MGTOW.


----------



## Noble1

wranglerman said:


> That thing weighs 18lbs
> 
> There is not a human orfice in the world large enough to accommodate that thing



I'm sure with the proper amount of time and privacy you (WM) could make it fit in Nathan somewhere.


----------



## 3putt

Noble1 said:


> I'm sure with the proper amount of time and privacy you (WM) could make it fit in Nathan somewhere.


LOL...of this I have no doubt.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Extra KY.

Or not 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter

wranglerman said:


> How about we all club together and get our weightlifter a voucher for a "no entry" sign tattooed on his a$$ :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sorry, first thing to make me almost smile in a few days


Wow. Cool. Usually i have to take my pants off to make people keel over laughing.


----------



## Philat

Noble1 said:


> I'm sure with the proper amount of time and privacy you (WM) could make it fit in Nathan somewhere.


Bring your rubber mallet.


----------



## davecarter

weightlifter said:


> Closed mind. Closed bunghole too. Helps keep me focused on methodology of exposing affairs...


...and saving your own marriage?


----------



## FromEurope

How is it going wrangler?


----------



## Divinely Favored

FromEurope said:


> How is it going wrangler?


Car 54...Status Check.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest

Divinely Favored said:


> Car 54...Status Check.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ooh! Ooh! We hadda stop on the way for an elephant eating a hot dog cart.


----------



## Decorum

Fking Epic indeed!

Wranglerman the world is a beter place for having a man like you in it.

You will find some good people to enjoy your life with and move on.

I really wish you well!

Take care!


----------



## tom67

Decorum said:


> Fking epic indeed!
> 
> Wranglerman the world is a beter place for having a man like you in it.
> 
> You will find some good people to enjoy your life with and move on.
> 
> I really wish you well!
> 
> Take care!


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::lol::lol:
Ugh I agree.


----------



## Truthseeker1

Decorum said:


> Fking epic indeed!
> 
> Wranglerman the world is a beter place for having a man like you in it.
> 
> You will find some good people to enjoy your life with and move on.
> 
> I really wish you well!
> 
> Take care!


Yeah he didn't hesitate or come here whining about what to do - he came up with a plan and executed it. Other men could learn from his example.


----------



## wranglerman

Truthseeker1 said:


> Yeah he didn't hesitate or come here whining about what to do - he came up with a plan and executed it. Other men could learn from his example.


You gotta do what ya gotta do, I was stunned like a pig in a slaughterhouse when I busted her a$$ the first time, I just didn't want to admit defeat, I couldn't bare the thought of not having and holding my wife. 

I chose the path of R, I committed to R with her, just as fully as I did when we took our wedding vows, she didn't keep those either.

I must admit, when I first entered R, I did so with the ideal in my head that it was "merely" an EA, PA was instant game over, surely an EA would be easy to get over???

How wrong was I!!!!!

It was torture, the endless questions and thoughts that haunted me for the fear of truth that there was a further deeper desire to be with someone else other than me, that the words I read were just as truthful as the script on my screen.

I feel releived that there is at last an end to the misery, and now that the D is in full swing, the opprtunity to start a new life and move on is getting ever closer to reality.

If you are a newbie reading this, getover the shock asap, blow them out o the water and into oblivion for the world to see and expose the gory details so that they feel and have to live their shame, make their affair the most talked about event in history. WHY???? Because they have to learn the reality and the consequences for their actions, only by heving the world turned upside down do they learn to become better people.


----------



## wranglerman

I f***ing hate cheaters.


----------



## manticore

wranglerman said:


> I f***ing hate cheaters.


We all do in this place


----------



## Dyokemm

"I f***ing hate cheaters."

I agree.

Betrayal is the WORST thing you can do to another person.

I'm always reminded of the line in the movie The General's Daughter where the main character asks what is worse than rape?....the answer?....betrayal


----------



## Clay2013

Have you talked to her? Has she tried to talk to you? Did you at least hear an apology? (I doubt it but I have to ask)

Clay


----------



## Ripper

manticore said:


> We all do in this place


If only that were so. 

The "justification and reconciliation squad" will be along eventually to claim she has a mental disorder and isn't culpable. Or he didn't attend her "needs". Or that he is a bigger POS then she for his response to her betrayal. Whatever keeps their fantasy bubble intact.

This is a clear example of decisive action leading to decisive results.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Ripper said:


> If only that were so.
> 
> The "justification and reconciliation squad" will be along eventually to claim she has a mental disorder and isn't culpable. Or he didn't attend her "needs". Or that he is a bigger POS then she for his response to her betrayal. Whatever keeps their fantasy bubble intact.
> 
> This is a clear example of decisive action leading to decisive results.


To be fair you are mixing two groups. I've seen people in the "R squad" advocate exactly what he did. 


The Justification crowd is completely different and exists in all of the cliques on TAM.


----------



## Chaparral

Since this a serial cherial cheating episode, I do believe there is also a serious mental problem issue here too. Is that an excuse, idk. , not for me it wouldn't be.

Is there any reason to reconcile with a serial cheater, I don't think so.

There have been a few here that have reconciled with a serial cheater, the guy to name one. That case seems to be unique though lif you read his thread.

What blows my mind is online cheating in the first place, I just don't get the draw in that. Of course I never understood the pay by the minute phone sex thing either. Lol


----------



## Truthseeker1

wranglerman said:


> You gotta do what ya gotta do, I was stunned like a pig in a slaughterhouse when I busted her a$$ the first time, I just didn't want to admit defeat, I couldn't bare the thought of not having and holding my wife.
> 
> I chose the path of R, I committed to R with her, just as fully as I did when we took our wedding vows, she didn't keep those either.
> 
> I must admit, when I first entered R, I did so with the ideal in my head that it was "merely" an EA, PA was instant game over, surely an EA would be easy to get over???
> 
> How wrong was I!!!!!
> 
> It was torture, the endless questions and thoughts that haunted me for the fear of truth that there was a further deeper desire to be with someone else other than me, that the words I read were just as truthful as the script on my screen.
> 
> I feel releived that there is at last an end to the misery, and now that the D is in full swing, the opprtunity to start a new life and move on is getting ever closer to reality.
> 
> If you are a newbie reading this, getover the shock asap, blow them out o the water and into oblivion for the world to see and expose the gory details so that they feel and have to live their shame, make their affair the most talked about event in history. WHY???? Because they have to learn the reality and the consequences for their actions, only by heving the world turned upside down do they learn to become better people.


You also show no fear of the OM..that is refreshing. You are a role model for a lot of men here WM - thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Truthseeker1




----------



## The Middleman

wranglerman said:


> .If you are a newbie reading this, getover the shock asap, blow them out o the water and into oblivion for the world to see and expose the gory details so that they feel and have to live their shame, make their affair the most talked about event in history. WHY???? Because they have to learn the reality and the consequences for their actions, only by heving the world turned upside down do they learn to become better people.


:iagree:

Quoted for Truth


----------



## lordmayhem

As much as I like wranglerman, he is able to do what he did because there are no children in the equation here. 

Remember, children, especially young children make it that much harder to detach and go dark on the WS. When you have children with your WS, they are forever tied to you. You will have to have some sort of contact with your WS. Even when the children are grown, there's going to be weddings, special occasions, birthdays, etc, etc. Then come the grandchildren. 

That's why it's so much easier to make a clean break when no there are no children.


----------



## manfromlamancha

lordmayhem said:


> As much as I like wranglerman, he is able to do what he did because there are no children in the equation here.
> 
> Remember, children, especially young children make it that much harder to detach and go dark on the WS. When you have children with your WS, they are forever tied to you. You will have to have some sort of contact with your WS. Even when the children are grown, there's going to be weddings, special occasions, birthdays, etc, etc. Then come the grandchildren.
> 
> That's why it's so much easier to make a clean break when no there are no children.


This is an interesting point. I wonder what one should do when you have children and your wife is intending to practice with you to then go and have [email protected] sex with another man. Do you handle this in a more delicate way or do you blow her (and him) up anyway. Do you expose your wife for the cheating wh**e that she is when kids are involved - probably not. But the fact is that the temptation to do so is strong. On the other hand, you don't want your kids growing up thinking she did nothing wrong.

I would still have made her face the consequences of her vile behaviour, and frankly, would want to be very careful of having the kids around her too much.


----------



## bandit.45

Have you talked to your WW at all since leaving Wranglerman?

Or are you in stealth black mode?


----------



## wranglerman

Operating in stealth mode currently, I have my lawyer on speed dial and he calls every couple of days to report any changes in the situation. He read me a letter from her, basically you all could guess what it said, "I love you", "you are my world" "it was a stupid mistake" "I got carried away with it all" etc, etc, and "I'm sorry, we can work this out if you come back".

I thnk she is mentally retarded at this moment in time.

I phone friends back home to catch up and keep in touch so they don't worry, they are fully supportive and I know that she came by the farm to try and see me, god bless Marvin for showing restraint and not blowing the back of her head out and just asking her to leave.

There was a point made about being scared of the OM, why should I be scared of him? I can handle myself, everything I sent out in the leaflets was 100% true, and if he were to come to my door and look for trouble then I am sure I could oblige him and send him home with a reminder of why you do not pick a fight in anger with emotions blocking your mind, you are already at a disadvantage if anger clouds your judgement.

No kids gave me freedom to nuke these scum bags into the next millenium. Had I had kids with her, I would have been even more determined to get rid of her out of mine and the kids lives.

Amat victoria curam{latin phrase~victory loves preparation}
If you want to be free from your cheating spouse, make it happen, yes your life and the lives of your kids will fundamentally change but you gotta be decisive and think through what you are doing and plan it to perfection, then execute, your kids will get through it, but they are not an excuse for staying and trying to R, happy kids need happy parents, if you are not happy then your kids will feed off this negative energy and become damaged further. 

Don't be scared of the future, once free'd of the shackles you can shape and mould the future you want for your kids, ok the levels of exposure might vary, but be sure to make teachers and principals aware of problems at home, embarassing it might be but in the long run you have nothing to be ashamed of, you did nothing wrong, you just need to cover all your bases and every angle to be legally above board, preparation is your key, execution has to be flawless. Lawyers are your friends in these situations, they can help you plan your moves and plan ahead of your opposition, you just have to be sure to keep things as normal as possible, nothing changed and nothing new, then DDAY CABOOM!!!!!!! Life will never be the same again for anyone, the level of planning and preparation will be the measure of your success.


----------



## vi_bride04

Thanks for the update. Hang in there. No matter how many ddays you go through, they never get easier dealing with the fallout of emotions weeks/months/years later


----------



## bandit.45

Keep checking in when you can Wranglerman.


----------



## farsidejunky

Thanks for the drive by. Stay thirsty, my friend!


----------



## Marduk

lordmayhem said:


> As much as I like wranglerman, he is able to do what he did because there are no children in the equation here.
> 
> Remember, children, especially young children make it that much harder to detach and go dark on the WS. When you have children with your WS, they are forever tied to you. You will have to have some sort of contact with your WS. Even when the children are grown, there's going to be weddings, special occasions, birthdays, etc, etc. Then come the grandchildren.
> 
> That's why it's so much easier to make a clean break when no there are no children.


I agree it makes it more complicated, but it's still doable.

My buddy did it. Found out his wife was cheating with one of his best friends. Left that day. Crashed with a buddy that night, got a lawyer the next day, and got joint custody.

Within a month he had his own place, their joint house was up for sale, and he had the kids half time.

Kids are just fine. And have seen dad go through hell, then man up and PROVIDE for them. Provide a stable home, a confident and happy dad, and structure.

The wife, on the other hand, has been a complete train wreck and, while an OK mom, the kids know what is what even at a young age. They KNOW mom screwed up and they KNOW even though mom did this to their family that dad will always be there for them and provide. Provide a roof over their head, food on the table, structure, and love and support.

No matter what crazy sh!t mom does.


----------



## Chaparral

manfromlamancha said:


> This is an interesting point. I wonder what one should do when you have children and your wife is intending to practice with you to then go and have [email protected] sex with another man. Do you handle this in a more delicate way or do you blow her (and him) up anyway. Do you expose your wife for the cheating wh**e that she is when kids are involved - probably not. But the fact is that the temptation to do so is strong. On the other hand, you don't want your kids growing up thinking she did nothing wrong.
> 
> I would still have made her face the consequences of her vile behaviour, and frankly, would want to be very careful of having the kids around her too much.


He did a damn good job of blowing it up. And....they both got fired.


----------



## Catherine602

Update? What happened exactly? A lot of people read the leaflets, right. Was there any fallout, comments, lost of social status, heads or limbs rolling, rides out of town on rails etc.? Her family Ok with the STBX, no outrage at having a relative exposed so ignominiously? What is she doing for money? They are both collecting unemployment right? They are probably pooling resources.


----------



## Remains

Ignore the stupid posts!

Wranglerman, I love you! No, really, I do! Even before this sh*t hit the fan I thought you were great. Now....you are up there with my top 1!


----------



## wranglerman

Sorry, got banned for being honest again 

Update.

Now in Europe on vacation, staying in a town called Weert in the Netherlands, Dutch people are so damned friendly  Belgium just over the border and I'll be there for the Z-festival at Zangersheid, first time ever  Shame I missed getting to Aachen Germany for the Rolex Grand Prix, Christian Ahlmann and Codex One were supremely victorious, he rides for Zangersheid alongside Judy-Anne Melchoir, should be able to meet them in the stallion barns when I'm there 

Next stop after that is going to be back in the UK for a week with my good buddies in Newmarket for races and foal selections for the auctions then back to the US.

I am going to test the waters when in the UK to see if there is a real possibility of finding a job back there? I lived there for a couple years already, gonna be fun to be behind the wheel of a car again, driving on the wrong side of the road with the wheel being on the wrong side of the car LOL

Did I miss anything in my abscence?


----------



## farsidejunky

Any updates from your attorney?


----------



## Ripper

wranglerman said:


> Did I miss anything in my abscence?


"Unmet needs" has become the new fad around here. Be glad you missed it, you would have probably got permabanned.

Good to see you back and doing well.


----------



## wranglerman

farsidejunky said:


> Any updates from your attorney?


Apart from being pi$$ed with me about the new time schedule he said all is quiet on the western front.

I got an email from my daughter asking me how I was doing after all of this, my ex has been in touch too and although she has a lot on her plate she really does get how I am feeling inside, she can also see why I might want to return to the UK for a time, if not only for work, a chance to change the life direction I currently have, I was enjoying my break and travelling but I don't want to get stuck in the rut of being a drifter.

I did talk with a buddy of mine who mentioned that there was this eerie feeling around our neighborhood sice I left, he said it was like someone had died in our community, I was sure to remind him, I didn't die, I am on vacation.


----------



## bandit.45

wranglerman said:


> Apart from being pi$$ed with me about the new time schedule he said all is quiet on the western front.
> 
> I got an email from my daughter asking me how I was doing after all of this, my ex has been in touch too and although she has a lot on her plate she really does get how I am feeling inside, she can also see why I might want to return to the UK for a time, if not only for work, a chance to change the life direction I currently have, I was enjoying my break and travelling but I don't want to get stuck in the rut of being a drifter.
> 
> I did talk with a buddy of mine who mentioned that there was this eerie feeling around our neighborhood sice I left, he said it was like someone had died in our community, I was sure to remind him, I didn't die, I am on vacation.


By "ex" do you mean your first ex-wife or the now soon-to-be-ex wife?

Are you from the UK?


----------



## wranglerman

Yes, first exw.

I'm American, it's easy getting visas being a professional and having good cash flow 

I spent 2yrs there in early 2000's, made a lot of good friends too, suppose that comes out in a lot of my expressions and thinking at tilmes too.

Can you believe that all I have done all day is lounge by the pool and go fishing on the canal with a great guy who is actually Norwegian  Zangersheid on Friday  

I had an email from an unknown address yesterday, it was from her, very long winded and annoying to read, felt I had to as I actually wanted to seee if there was a shadow of remorse? Not really, just lots of apologizing and blame shifting on to me for "not meeting her needs" once she had moved and how the separation was driving us apart, how my working hours during our peak time was putting too much pressure on what time we did have and how I was always tired when we did get time together.

I can see all of it, basically just a load of lame ass excuses and blame shifting, but, thing is she knows I can see straight through it now, and if she is stupid enough to think other wise , then my curt reply of [email protected]#k off biatch should have given a strong enough message?

I won't deny that I am struggling with my feelings, but I am staying strong and I really wishing the D was finalized, I am beginning to notice how hot and attractive these European women are, I saw some hot gals on a canal boat sun bathing in bikini's, Oh my  I now know explicitly what a "camel toe" really looks like 

Bed time now, busy day tomorrow, wanna get a hair cut and find a rental car for Fridays trip to the Z-festival.


----------



## Ripper

Got to say, its good to finally see someone stand up and fight for themselves. This current trend of the BS taking the blame for "unmet needs" or playing the victim card until the lawyers and courts actually make them into one is getting stale.

Keep being awesome.


----------



## aug

wranglerman said:


> Yes, first exw.
> 
> 
> I won't deny that I am struggling with my feelings, but I am staying strong and I really wishing the D was finalized, I am beginning to notice how hot and attractive these European women are, I saw some hot gals on a canal boat sun bathing in bikini's, Oh my  I now know explicitly what a "camel toe" really looks like
> 
> Bed time now, busy day tomorrow, wanna get a hair cut and find a rental car for Fridays trip to the Z-festival.



There are camels suntanning on a canal boat in Europe? That's bizarre!


----------



## Pepper123

There is nothing hot about. Camel toe, Cowboy!


----------



## Suspecting2014

wranglerman said:


> Yes, first exw.
> 
> I'm American, it's easy getting visas being a professional and having good cash flow
> 
> I spent 2yrs there in early 2000's, made a lot of good friends too, suppose that comes out in a lot of my expressions and thinking at tilmes too.
> 
> Can you believe that all I have done all day is lounge by the pool and go fishing on the canal with a great guy who is actually Norwegian  Zangersheid on Friday
> 
> I had an email from an unknown address yesterday, it was from her, very long winded and annoying to read, felt I had to as I actually wanted to seee if there was a shadow of remorse? Not really, *just lots of apologizing and blame shifting on to me for "not meeting her needs" once she had moved and how the separation was driving us apart, how my working hours during our peak time was putting too much pressure on what time we did have and how I was always tired when we did get time together.*
> I can see all of it, basically just a load of lame ass excuses and blame shifting, but, thing is she knows I can see straight through it now, and if she is stupid enough to think other wise , then my curt reply of [email protected]#k off biatch should have given a strong enough message?



Well, as I remeber this was her second chance so she was fully aware what will happen! 

There r alot of WW that dont know the diference between explanation and justification. You can explain the motivations for murder someone but it doesnt make it rigth! There is not justification for it.

As the rest of damage control, is alway a lack of the most important words "I did it because i wannted" inted of "selfish, borring, etc", all this **** we already know.



wranglerman said:


> I won't deny that I am struggling with my feelings, but I am staying strong and I really wishing the D was finalized, I am beginning to notice how hot and attractive these European women are, I saw some hot gals on a canal boat sun bathing in bikini's, Oh my  I now know explicitly what a "camel toe" really looks like
> 
> Bed time now, busy day tomorrow, wanna get a hair cut and find a rental car for Fridays trip to the Z-festival.


Well WM, enjoy UK! if have a chance try south Spain (Cadiz, Tarifa, etc) and some mediterranean island (Mayorca, Ibiza).

Great food, great wether, camel toes, etc

I am glad you r doing fine


----------



## BashfulB

Pretty amazing that your first wife was empathetic. I thought you were dead to her.

And don't get hooked on some Euro woman. You are bad enough picking decent American women to marry. Until you identify why you pick such losers to marry you should not be marrying.


----------



## wranglerman

BashfulBull said:


> *Pretty amazing that your first wife was empathetic. I thought you were dead to her.*
> 
> And don't get hooked on some Euro woman. You are bad enough picking decent American women to marry. Until you identify why you pick such losers to marry you should not be marrying.


First wife got a heck of a wake up call after the karma bus ran her down with her SO getting caught banging his male personal trainer, since then she has had her world totally rocked, she now gets the whole torture and pain thing, been a good few months on for her but at least she has chosen the path of R, she can now get totally head [email protected]#ked checking and snooping, verifying everything he says and does, good for her, it drove me nearly insane 

No plans to marry again, none at all!!!

BTW Pepper, I take it that you see that from a gals POV? I have never really been that close and certainly not in public to see such a sight  I just can't keep my eyes off a girl who is riding at a local stables, dark brown hair 5' 8" slim athletic build and in those riding pants, oh my, very figure hugging  Gonna keep it zipped until D is through though 

It amazes me how these Euro riders all wear riding pants all the time on the yard, I ride out in my wranglers and chaps, all be it wearing a smaller buckle except for the bar after work, but hey ho, we all do it different I suppose.

Wish I had this much strength and sense of adventure a couple years back when DDay hit me, I can't help but think I wasted 2yrs of my life and threw away countless opportunities that could have seen me move on so much faster.


----------



## MattMatt

wranglerman said:


> Sorry, got banned for being honest again
> 
> Update.
> 
> Now in Europe on vacation, staying in a town called Weert in the Netherlands, Dutch people are so damned friendly  Belgium just over the border and I'll be there for the Z-festival at Zangersheid, first time ever  Shame I missed getting to Aachen Germany for the Rolex Grand Prix, Christian Ahlmann and Codex One were supremely victorious, he rides for Zangersheid alongside Judy-Anne Melchoir, should be able to meet them in the stallion barns when I'm there
> 
> Next stop after that is going to be back in the UK for a week with my good buddies in Newmarket for races and foal selections for the auctions then back to the US.
> 
> I am going to test the waters when in the UK to see if there is a real possibility of finding a job back there? I lived there for a couple years already, gonna be fun to be behind the wheel of a car again, driving on the wrong side of the road with the wheel being on the wrong side of the car LOL
> 
> Did I miss anything in my abscence?


Don't forget to have a pint or two of good Suffolk Ale!:smthumbup:


----------



## MattMatt

wranglerman said:


> First wife got a heck of a wake up call after the karma bus ran her down with her SO getting caught banging his male personal trainer, since then she has had her world totally rocked, she now gets the whole torture and pain thing, been a good few months on for her but at least she has chosen the path of R, she can now get totally head [email protected]#ked checking and snooping, verifying everything he says and does, good for her, it drove me nearly insane
> 
> No plans to marry again, none at all!!!
> 
> BTW Pepper, I take it that you see that from a gals POV? I have never really been that close and certainly not in public to see such a sight  I just can't keep my eyes off a girl who is riding at a local stables, dark brown hair 5' 8" slim athletic build and in those riding pants, oh my, very figure hugging  Gonna keep it zipped until D is through though
> 
> It amazes me how these Euro riders all wear riding pants all the time on the yard, I ride out in my wranglers and chaps, all be it wearing a smaller buckle except for the bar after work, but hey ho, we all do it different I suppose.
> 
> Wish I had this much strength and sense of adventure a couple years back when DDay hit me, I can't help but think I wasted 2yrs of my life and threw away countless opportunities that could have seen me move on so much faster.


I have a colleague who will sometimes change in to her jodhpurs at work so she can ride her horse after work. Oh my gawd!


----------



## bandit.45

As much as you travel you should probably nix the idea of getting married until you settle down some. Till then and after your D have fun!


----------



## bandit.45

MattMatt said:


> I have a colleague who will sometimes change in to her jodhpurs at work so she can ride her horse after work. Oh my gawd!


Brit riding pants are cute, but hot little buckle bunnies wearing tight Wranglers get my mojo workin too.


----------



## MattMatt

bandit.45 said:


> Brit riding pants are cute, but hot little buckle bunnies wearing tight Wranglers get my mojo workin too.


Oh, yeah!:smthumbup:


----------



## wranglerman

bandit.45 said:


> Brit riding pants are cute, but hot little buckle bunnies wearing tight Wranglers get my mojo workin too.


Buckle bunnies are what we used to call the little groupie types who chased the college rodeo bucks around campus :rofl:

First day of the Z festival down, really want to come back for the quality auctions, must admit, the advances in the european breeding scene is a bit overwhelming for me  Some very high class foals and some truly awful examples of how not to breed too 

Got a serious invite for drinks in a near-by town with a group of gals, should be entertaining and they are talking of a show jumping competition in the Netherlands to go to tomorow for the grand prix party, could be fun I suppose.


----------



## bandit.45

wranglerman said:


> Buckle bunnies are what we used to call the little groupie types who chased the college rodeo bucks around campus :rofl:
> 
> First day of the Z festival down, really want to come back for the quality auctions, must admit, the advances in the european breeding scene is a bit overwhelming for me  Some very high class foals and some truly awful examples of how not to breed too
> 
> Got a serious invite for drinks in a near-by town with a group of gals, should be entertaining and they are talking of a show jumping competition in the Netherlands to go to tomorow for the grand prix party, could be fun I suppose.



Not just college. Back when I was roping and bulldogging in HS I got laid like asphalt. It was spectacular. 

Of course I was an actual stud back then.

Show jumpers have strong legs. Be careful. One of those ladies wraps her legs around you she might squeeze your lungs out through your nose.


----------



## bandit.45

What breed of horses do you trade in? Sounds like you're into warmbloods? What do you fancy? Holsteiners, trakehners, Hanoverians?


----------



## karole

I have to say, there is nothing sexier, than a man riding a horse........


----------



## wranglerman

karole said:


> I have to say, there is nothing sexier, than a man riding a horse........


----------



## wranglerman

bandit.45 said:


> What breed of horses do you trade in? Sounds like you're into warmbloods? What do you fancy? Holsteiners, trakehners, Hanoverians?


Holstein will always be a premier standard, the thing is, Zangersheid have been pioneers here in Europe with the open encouragement of breeders to think outside of type and breeds boxes, they promoted the "sport horse" philosophy, they wanted breeders to use Z as the smelting pot of blood lines to produce the best in terms of sport, the trouble is there is very little in the way of type or standard after the crossing of lines.

If I were to rate my favorite types............
1) Holstein
2) Dutch warmblood
3) Irish sport horse
4)Quarter horses

I am a cowboy at heart but I can make serious money in the warm blood jumping horses, high quality equitation horses make me the highest premiums, I can buy a 3 legged donkey with half hearted paces for $3,000 and within 6mnths I can turn it out for normally $25/30,000, it is a hard job to find that little diamond in the rough and polish it up into a gem, I am pi$$ bored in watchng some so called "professionals" trying to polish a turd of a horse just because of it's pedigree, us cowboys have a saying for the paper prince and princesses "papers don't jump, horses do" no matter how good the papers, if the horse cant jump it cant jump, simple.


----------



## bandit.45

wranglerman said:


> Holstein will always be a premier standard, the thing is, Zangersheid have been pioneers here in Europe with the open encouragement of breeders to think outside of type and breeds boxes, they promoted the "sport horse" philosophy, they wanted breeders to use Z as the smelting pot of blood lines to produce the best in terms of sport, the trouble is there is very little in the way of type or standard after the crossing of lines.
> 
> If I were to rate my favorite types............
> 1) Holstein
> 2) Dutch warmblood
> 3) Irish sport horse
> 4)Quarter horses
> 
> I am a cowboy at heart but I can make serious money in the warm blood jumping horses, high quality equitation horses make me the highest premiums, I can buy a 3 legged donkey with half hearted paces for $3,000 and within 6mnths I can turn it out for normally $25/30,000, it is a hard job to find that little diamond in the rough and polish it up into a gem, I am pi$$ bored in watchng some so called "professionals" trying to polish a turd of a horse just because of it's pedigree, us cowboys have a saying for the paper prince and princesses "papers don't jump, horses do" no matter how good the papers, if the horse cant jump it cant jump, simple.


I took a spin on a Holstein once. It was like riding a skyscraper with four legs. That mare must have cleared 17 hands. Tall as hell.

Speaking of mares. Has the WW tried to contact you? What do you plan on doing when she hears you are back in town and comes to the farm to confront you? You better have a plan.


----------



## wranglerman

I have to go back at some point, gotta sell the Land Rover if I'm planning on stopping in Europe for any length of time 

I might track her down with a brief window for a last show down? Is it worth it though?

I totally get the whole sitting on a sky scraper, this afternoon I went riding with Anna in the woods, she rode a cute little 14.3 mare and I got an 18 hand mammoth dressage horse to ride ouut on, English saddles are so cute but not exactly comfy for an hour in the saddle!!! Seem to be making friends easily here, would be nice to stay a while longer but off to the UK in a few days.

Time for bed, it's 00:50


----------



## bandit.45

wranglerman said:


> I have to go back at some point, gotta sell the Land Rover if I'm planning on stopping in Europe for any length of time
> 
> I might track her down with a brief window for a last show down? Is it worth it though?
> 
> I totally get the whole sitting on a sky scraper, this afternoon I went riding with Anna in the woods, she rode a cute little 14.3 mare and I got an 18 hand mammoth dressage horse to ride ouut on, English saddles are so cute but not exactly comfy for an hour in the saddle!!! Seem to be making friends easily here, would be nice to stay a while longer but off to the UK in a few days.
> 
> Time for bed, it's 00:50


I don't care for English saddles or tack, but then I did not grow up riding that way. Australian stock saddles are a little better. I had a Shoelkopf ranch saddle growing up. Man that thing was like a LaZBoy strapped to a horse. You could ride for days and not get chafed. 

I think you should go see your WW one last time, somewhere neutral and public...like a coffee shop or a park. See if you can get some remorse and a little closure. If you get none of that, you will have the satisfaction of knowing you are doing the right thing with D.


----------



## wranglerman

bandit.45 said:


> I don't care for English saddles or tack, but then I did not grow up riding that way. Australian stock saddles are a little better. I had a Shoelkopf ranch saddle growing up. Man that thing was like a LaZBoy strapped to a horse. You could ride for days and not get chafed.
> 
> I think you should go see your WW one last time, somewhere neutral and public...like a coffee shop or a park. See if you can get some remorse and a little closure. If you get none of that, you will have the satisfaction of knowing you are doing the right thing with D.


I sort of do and don't want that last show down, part of me wants to see her face to face and giveher a hard time, like poking an angry rattler :rofl: really agree with public meeting place and for sure I'd have to have the VAR on hand to serve as my secret whitness, you never know what she might try to pull on me after I tell her to dive into a pool full of salt water crocs


----------



## Q tip

wranglerman said:


> I sort of do and don't want that last show down, part of me wants to see her face to face and giveher a hard time, like poking an angry rattler :rofl: really agree with public meeting place and for sure I'd have to have the VAR on hand to serve as my secret whitness, you never know what she might try to pull on me after I tell her to dive into a pool full of salt water crocs


Seems to me it was she who provoked the rattler...


----------



## wranglerman

Went to the UK, got a very serious job offer, and am now back in the Netherlands for one last ride out with Anna, she has promised me sushi tonight as I will be flying back state side on Sunday for that show down, will tell all tomorrow if wrangler behaves or not, right now, I'm so haappy I really don't care, being away from the toxicity was breath taking and so very enjoyable.

Gonna have a wander arouund CWI and see what I missed now


----------



## bandit.45

wranglerman said:


> Went to the UK, got a very serious job offer, and am now back in the Netherlands for one last ride out with Anna, she has promised me sushi tonight as I will be flying back state side on Sunday for that show down, will tell all tomorrow if wrangler behaves or not, right now, I'm so haappy I really don't care, being away from the toxicity was breath taking and so very enjoyable.
> 
> Gonna have a wander arouund CWI and see what I missed now


Who's Anna?


----------



## convert

what does Anna look like?


----------



## wranglerman

bandit.45 said:


> Who's Anna?


A Dutch cutie, 5'8" shoulder length curly brown hair, slim and athletic, perect t!ts and an a$$ that is soooo spank worthy, a smile that can be just so dirty or just so darn cute 

She speaks perfect English and rides amazingly  

Now getting packed ready or tomorrows flight 

Been in touch with my favorit PI, have an address for "her", she still has the same cell # so easy to reach by phone.

Think I have a buyer for my two horses back home but not sure if I want to sell them as it is easy money coming in off the rent  something else to think about I suppose?

I feel so daunted by the fact that I'm coming back, part of me just wants to stay here, kind of like running away from it I suppose, part of me wants to go back and blaze her up for the hell of it and walk away with my head held high.

I'm trying to stay positive and not think about the last two wasted years of false R and think of the future as a new wild horse to be tamed and broken, time will tell.


----------



## GusPolinski

wranglerman, how did you manage to catch your wife cheating this time around? I remember you saying that you had a keylogger in place... were you at the point where you just weren't checking it that often, decided to check it one day, and then BAM...?


----------



## happyman64

GusPolinski said:


> wranglerman, how did you manage to catch your wife cheating this time around? I remember you saying that you had a keylogger in place... were you at the point where you just weren't checking it that often, decided to check it one day, and then BAM...?


Yes Gus. He said he picked up the OM due to changes in her FaceBook I believe.

Safe travels home WM.


----------



## Catherine602

Well the walking hair, ass and tits should help you to drown your sorrows. Chasing female body parts may not help you escape the need to grow in ways that will help you avoid being used by women.


----------



## aug

Catherine602 said:


> Well the walking hair, ass and tits should help you to drown your sorrows. Chasing female body parts may not help you escape the need to grow in ways that will help you avoid being used by women.



mmm... female body parts...


----------



## wranglerman

GusPolinski said:


> wranglerman, how did you manage to catch your wife cheating this time around? I remember you saying that you had a keylogger in place... were you at the point where you just weren't checking it that often, decided to check it one day, and then BAM...?


Things had been ultra clean on the key logger since it was installed basically, I was into my busiest part of the breeding season and I was so used to it coming up with boring and mundane that I became complacent of it, HM was right regards tip off, it was the two new "friends" who appeared on her FB.

Instant churning of guts and that dreaded nausea whilst searching through the interweb to see what the heck was going on.



> Catherine602 Re: Always wary.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Well the walking hair, ass and tits should help you to drown your sorrows. Chasing female body parts may not help you escape the need to grow in ways that will help you avoid being used by women.


I have no intention of being used again by any woman, I am going to steer clear of relationships for a while, I know you may not like the idea of me taking out my frustrations on innocent girls, but I think the policy of honesty is best, you know, actuall tell them WTF is going on, no strings banging and nothing serious.

Besides, European chicks dig my accent, possibly a new pu$$y to stroke when ever I want, for the rest, I ain't really interested TBH


----------



## Catherine602

You must feel really enraged that two women and probably more, kicked your ass so badly. I don't blame you for wanting a stroke but, with your record with women, do you think that is wise? You may get more than a brain zap, another type of disease is more likely, no?.


----------



## Pepper123

*Re: Re: Always wary.*



Catherine602 said:


> You must feel really enraged that two women and probably more, kicked your ass so badly. I don't blame you for wanting a stroke but, with your record with women, do you think that is wise? You may get more than a brain zap, another type of disease is more likely, no?.


Uncalled for... 

Two very effed up women betrayed him is a really awful, unforgivable manner. 
People like that are what I refer to as a "snake in the grass." 

Besides... If WM is out there being honest and some woman wants to sleep with him, who are you or anybody to judge? Just because I wouldn't do it, doesn't make it wrong... It makes it wrong for me. 

We all heal in our own ways... Maybe this is part of his process. And if you have been reading since the beginning, you know that WM is the one that kicked his StBXW's a$$.... And she had it coming to her. 

And lastly.... If he is smart enough to pull off what he did, I'm pretty sure he is smart enough to wear a condom while banging randoms in bars.


----------



## tom67

Pepper123 said:


> Uncalled for...
> 
> Two very effed up women betrayed him is a really awful, unforgivable manner.
> People like that are what I refer to as a "snake in the grass."
> 
> Besides... If WM is out there being honest and some woman wants to sleep with him, who are you or anybody to judge? Just because I wouldn't do it, doesn't make it wrong... It makes it wrong for me.
> 
> We all heal in our own ways... Maybe this is part of his process. And if you have been reading since the beginning, you know that WM is the one that kicked his StBXW's a$$.... And she had it coming to her.
> 
> And lastly.... If he is smart enough to pull off what he did, I'm pretty sure he is smart enough to wear a condom while banging randoms in bars.


Quite on point.
:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## bandit.45

wranglerman said:


> A Dutch cutie, 5'8" shoulder length curly brown hair, slim and athletic, perect t!ts and an a$$ that is soooo spank worthy, a smile that can be just so dirty or just so darn cute


Does she wear boots carved from wood?

Gnar gnar gnar....just joking.


----------



## tom67

bandit.45 said:


> Does she wear boots carved from wood?
> 
> Gnar gnar gnar....just joking.


Those boots are made for walkin...:lol:


----------



## Catherine602

Pepper123 said:


> Uncalled for...
> 
> Two very effed up women betrayed him is a really awful, unforgivable manner.
> People like that are what I refer to as a "snake in the grass."
> 
> Besides... If WM is out there being honest and some woman wants to sleep with him, who are you or anybody to judge? Just because I wouldn't do it, doesn't make it wrong... It makes it wrong for me.
> 
> We all heal in our own ways... Maybe this is part of his process. And if you have been reading since the beginning, you know that WM is the one that kicked his StBXW's a$$.... And she had it coming to her.
> 
> And lastly.... If he is smart enough to pull off what he did, I'm pretty sure he is smart enough to wear a condom while banging randoms in bars.


"Banging randoms" is it? If I am judging him, what are you doing by this vile term about human beings? Women who have sex with whom and when they please actually retain their humanity. 

Dehumanizing women won't salve his wounds. He can have sex with any consenting woman that he pleases. My objection is to the obvious attitude that if 1 or even 2 women hurt him, then he has a right to use women as tits and boxes. 

This is very common. D woman are not encouraged to go out and defraud as many men as possible to reassure them that they have drawing power. If that were posted, the outrage would be fierce. But using women gets support from men and women. It's wrong. 

Words have far reaching effects. The people posting are a fraction of the people reading this thread. There may be a few woman looking for ways to trust a loving husband who she thinks is using her for sex. Where do you think they get the notion that men use women for sex? :scratchhead:

Finally, some posters need a knight in shining armor to come to their defense but Wrangler is not one of them. If he has the chutzpah to pull off what he said he has, he does not even need to explain himself. In fact, he may decide to send a clear message about what he thinks of my posts by just ignoring me and you went and messed it up.


----------



## 2xloser

Catherine602 said:


> You must feel really enraged that two women and probably more, kicked your ass so badly. I don't blame you for wanting a stroke but, with your record with women, do you think that is wise? You may get more than a brain zap, another type of disease is more likely, no?.


Aawwwww c'mon Catherine, you're just way, way better than that. I don't get this, coming from you. You're a real good one here.


----------



## Catherine602

2xloser said:


> Aawwwww c'mon Catherine, you're just way, way better than that. I don't get this, coming from you. You're a real good one here.


Not when it comes to talking about using women. You have no idea how destructive this is 2Xl. It really bothers me. Sometimes I teeter on the edge of tinkling that I am being used even though I know I am not. It is not reasonable but it's out there. . I put it away but still... I should not read these threads. 

It is not the right thing to do or even to encourage. It hurts men and women. Those "randoms" becomes someone's wife or is someone daughter. Wrangler manages to keep his humanity as is evidenced by the people coming to his defense so why can't the randoms keep who he expects sexual healing form retain theirs? That is all I am getting at.


----------



## Pepper123

Catherine602 said:


> "Banging randoms" is it? If I am judging him, what are you doing by this vile term about human beings? Women who have sex with whom and when they please actually retain their humanity.
> 
> Dehumanizing women won't salve his wounds. He can have sex with any consenting woman that he pleases. My objection is to the obvious attitude that if 1 or even 2 women hurt him, then he has a right to use women as tits and boxes.
> 
> This is very common. D woman are not encouraged to go out and defraud as many men as possible to reassure them that they have drawing power. If that were posted, the outrage would be fierce. But using women gets support from men and women. It's wrong.
> 
> Words have far reaching effects. The people posting are a fraction of the people reading this thread. There may be a few woman looking for ways to trust a loving husband who she thinks is using her for sex. Where do you think they get the notion that men use women for sex? :scratchhead:
> 
> Finally, some posters need a knight in shining armor to come to their defense but Wrangler is not one of them. If he has the chutzpah to pull off what he said he has, he does not even need to explain himself. In fact, he may decide to send a clear message about what he thinks of my posts by just ignoring me and you went and messed it up.


I don't understand what is judgmental about saying "banging randoms." :scratch head: Copulating persons he is unfamiliar with... Is that more to your liking? Less crass, more prude? 

Why do you get to decide what makes any woman retain her humanity? Like I said above... everyone is different. Some people are more liberal with both their words- others prefer to use their sexual organs... That doesn't mean it is okay for you to pass judgment on anyone else be it him, the "unfamiliar" or whomever else. 

There is a reason it is very common (amongst men)... it is called biology. And I don't think that he ever said that he was doing it to "salve his wounds." I'm pretty sure that he has mentioned that he is just looking for a good time. Why do you get to define what that means for him and any other willing party? I don't like bunco, but it doesn't mean nobody else can. 

And not sure if you noticed, but I didn't respond because I thought WM needed a KISA, I responded because I thought what you said was uncalled for. Pretty sure he could do a lot better than a 110# female to stick up for him if he was looking for someone to save him. I just call BS when I see it. 

You are welcome to have your opinion, and I can appreciate that your argument was for the most part nicely worded... albeit disrespectful. But it is crap to try and force your standards and judgment on someone who's life has no bearing on you at all. I can agree with others that you usually have some very eloquent posts offering the ability of another perspective, but this was an anomaly. 

I've been following his thread since the beginning... so I'm glad to see him doing what he needs to do -- WHATEVER that is, as long as he isn't being deceitful or trying to hurt people. I've been used, so I actually know how that feels... But you know what? I was a willing party and so was he, and I am not going to say I didn't enjoy the experience. 

And you are right about sending a clear message... I'm going to try that right now. Ignore....


----------



## 2xloser

Catherine602 said:


> Not when it comes to talking about using women. You have no idea how destructive this is 2Xl. It really bothers me. Sometimes I teeter on the edge of tinkling that I am being used even though I know I am not. It is not reasonable but it's out there. . I put it away but still... I should not read these threads.
> 
> It is not the right thing to do or even to encourage. It hurts men and women. Those "randoms" becomes someone's wife or is someone daughter. Wrangler manages to keep his humanity as is evidenced by the people coming to his defense so why can't the randoms keep who he expects sexual healing form retain theirs? That is all I am getting at.


OK, I truly hear you, as always. But in this case, I happen to think you're projecting something, and off base imho. As wm says, "...but I think the policy of honesty is best, you know, actuall tell them WTF is going on, no strings banging and nothing serious" is certainly nothing dishonest, and if anything, there is only mutual "using" going on... these women are hardly victims, which should actually be refreshing! 

If these women were in fact someone's wife, obviously there's a non-defendable position. That they may eventually *become* someone's wife, someday, well... good! They will have some experience and perspective to draw from in that relationship, and I say "bravo".

Respectfully differing, but will also stop the threadjacking! (can we find an alternate term for that, btw? My stbxww AP's name was jack(...ass) and it is a really bad trigger for me!)


----------



## Pepper123

Catherine602 said:


> Those "randoms" becomes someone's wife or is someone daughter. Wrangler manages to keep his humanity as is evidenced by the people coming to his defense so why can't the randoms keep who he expects sexual healing form retain theirs? That is all I am getting at.


I totally agree with this... but it is their decision. It'd have been better if you disagree with this stance to heed your own advice and simply ignore. Like me -- I would never do something like that. And that is my choice, but I have plenty of friends that have taken guys home from a bar. I don't judge them -- they are the ones that have to live with their decisions, not me. 

I'm sorry that anyone has put you in a position to feel that way Catherine... I really am. 

Ok this is too much of a threadjack at this point... sorry WM.


----------



## wranglerman

I am actually sorry that it could possibly be taken that I would be using anyone!!!

I am talking about mutual and consetual sex between adults.

I would not be self medicating by screwing around but merely having sexy fun with new women, protected sex at that!!!

Thanks for the understanding pepper, it shows you have the decency to actually pay attention to my story without allowing personal hang ups to sway your thoughts.

I mean, what sort of fool actually believes the best way of getting over them is getting under someone else type lines???


----------



## Philat

wranglerman said:


> Went to the UK, got a very serious job offer, and am now back in the Netherlands for one last ride out with Anna, she has promised me sushi tonight as I will be flying back state side on Sunday for that show down, will tell all tomorrow if wrangler behaves or not, right now, I'm so haappy I really don't care, being away from the toxicity was breath taking and so very enjoyable.
> 
> *Gonna have a wander arouund CWI and see what I missed now *


Hi, Wrangler. You might be sorry at what you find has gone on around here (and elsewhere on TAM) lately.


----------



## farsidejunky

How did the meet with the STBXW go?


----------



## Decorum

2xloser said:


> Aawwwww c'mon Catherine, you're just way, way better than that. I don't get this, coming from you. You're a real good one here.


Catherine is awesome!

This kind of talk goes on, the generalizations and objectifications hurt, it is a little like politicians, they are all crooks and liars except for mine he/she is a really decent person. :scratchhead:

Relationships are as much a trading as an altruistic propositions.

A decent person trades for a win/win outcome, Catherine I suspect you are that person too.

My daughters and my wife would be deeply hurt and offended to be treated like a bag of bones, but then they are not immune to thinking with a hummm "he is hot" objectification now and then, we are "part angel, part animal" as the saying goes.


----------



## happyman64

farsidejunky said:


> How did the meet with the STBXW go?


I was wondering the same thing???


----------



## bandit.45

wranglerman said:


> I mean, what sort of fool actually believes the best way of getting over them is getting under someone else type lines???


I do....

And I did. :


----------



## Dyokemm

"I do....

And I did."

I agree.

When I hooked up with another girl for a meaningless ONS shortly after I gave my LTgf the boot for cheating, it felt to me like the final slamming of the door on our past together.

I was never considering taking her back anyway, but that night had the feel of the 'final nail in the coffin' for me on my ex and our relationship.

And oddly enough, it was that act that finally allowed me to achieve TOTAL indifference to my ex and her cheating.

I was very angry when her cheating was first discovered and I kicked her out, and I remained very hot tempered for several weeks after.

After a month and a half, my anger was slipping away, but there was still some residual bitterness that remained.

The ONS was about 2 months after...and the next morning I really just felt total indifference towards my ex...she was dead to me...and I really began to get excited about the possibility of going out and having more fun with girls like the sweetie who was still sleeping next to me.

I remember that morning and my feelings vividly even all these years later.


----------



## wranglerman

But that is something I am seeing differently from my own POV.

But, what was she to you? Notch on the bed post, any hole is a goal type? Nice girl you started to like? Just some stray from a bar?

I am not looking for relationships as such but I am not going to lie or omit truthes behind my circumstances to get into bed with a girl either. I saw buddies getting into rebounders to get over the last but it was just a vicious cycle, omissions and blatant lies just to get it wet, really not my style.

You were right though, waking up next to another woman after spending the night banging her brains out was liberating, I did feel as though I had shed those shackles of my failed marriage, I felt alive and hungry for more, but I had my morals in tact and my conscience also.

The meeting with STBXW, planned for tonight, my lawyer arranged it, I wanted the Gas Monkey bar and grill as we are in Dallas but he suggested a low key restaurant where I can record conversations clearly on the VAR for future use if needs be.

PI kindly kept tabs a little whilst I was in Europe, Nathan is currently working as a temp at UPS, STBXW is working for a dealer on the young stock, pi$$ poor money and work that can kill you if you are not too careful, they are shacked up together now after much denying eventually they realized the goose was cooked a while back and I am wondering if he will show up tonight holding her hand?

I just wonder if it would be amusing to buy a massive black rubber dildo, so that should he turn up for a whooping I can beat him half to death with it, or if the night goes off quietly, give it to her as a gift that they can use on each other LOL :rofl:


----------



## happyman64

Good luck tonight. Stay calm. 

Though I like the dildo idea!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

After the nuclear holocaust that was your exposure, I'm surprised they have done this well. 

It is telling that she ended up with the POSOM anyway. You could have spent months/years going to counseling, working on meeting "needs", etc and she would still be fantasizing about her OM. Don't bother fighting the "fog". Leave them lost in it and move on to something better.

Keep it legal tonight.


----------



## Dyokemm

"You were right though, waking up next to another woman after spending the night banging her brains out was liberating, I did feel as though I had shed those shackles of my failed marriage, I felt alive and hungry for more, but I had my morals in tact and my conscience also."

WM,

This is exactly what is was...I didn't lie to her about what is was...and I never even mentioned my ex and what had happened....I wasn't throwing some pity party.

We just met at a club while out having fun, and it ended up back at my place.

That was the extent of it.

btw...if POS Nathan shows up to that meeting, he is truly one low-life scumbag....this meeting is for closure for you and your WW...that f*cker already inserted himself into your lives and destroyed your M.

If he meddles with this too, I think I'd send him home missing some teeth....what a POS.


----------



## Pepper123

Sending good vibes your way tonight, WM. 

I don't think he would show up... Too much of a coward.


----------



## davecarter

wranglerman said:


> PI kindly kept tabs a little whilst I was in Europe, Nathan is currently working as a temp at UPS, STBXW is working for a dealer on the young stock, pi$$ poor money and work that can kill you if you are not too careful, they are shacked up together now after much denying eventually they realized the goose was cooked a while back and I am wondering if he will show up tonight holding her hand?


Wrangler - does this imply that your exposure / flyer tactic didn't work? I mean, Nathan kind of got what he wanted all along: your wife.
That's a 'win' for him, surely? 

Do/have you spoken to your WW#1 about all this?


----------



## Pepper123

*Re: Re: Always wary.*



davecarter said:


> Wrangler - does this imply that your exposure / flyer tactic didn't work? I mean, Nathan kind of got what he wanted all along: your wife.
> That's a 'win' for him, surely?
> 
> Do/have you spoken to your WW#1 about all this?


Personally.... I wound consider that more of a penance.


----------



## davecarter

Pepper123 said:


> Personally.... I wound consider that more of a penance.


Why? Do you _know _Mrs Ex-WranglerMan #2?

She might be a good woman who just married the wrong guy and liked younger men who give her anal-sex....

Just sayin'....


----------



## Pepper123

davecarter said:


> Why? Do you _know _Mrs Ex-WranglerMan #2?
> 
> She might be a good woman who just married the wrong guy and liked younger men who give her anal-sex....
> 
> Just sayin'....


Serial. 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bandit.45

WM needs to figure out why he's attracted to such lowlife women. That should be his first order of business. Some guys just like bad girls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## syhoybenden

wranglerman said:


> I just wonder if it would be amusing to buy a massive black rubber dildo, so that should he turn up for a whooping I can beat him half to death with it, or if the night goes off quietly, give it to her as a gift that they can use on each other LOL :rofl:


:smthumbup::lol::iagree::rofl:


----------



## wranglerman

I got stood up 

[email protected]@king bitc# left a message at the service desk that she wasn't coming, no reasons or explainations, the phone went straight ot VM so she had turned it off, really pissed with her TBH.

Had a nice meal and then drove to friends 50 miles out for a few drinks and a catch up, comfy bed to sleep for the night.

WTF am I gonna do now?


----------



## wranglerman

davecarter said:


> Why? Do you _know _Mrs Ex-WranglerMan #2?
> 
> She might be a good woman who just married the wrong guy and liked younger men who give her anal-sex....
> 
> Just sayin'....


I wonder if it will bite him like it did me? You know, the paranoia? They cheat with you, they cheat on you!!!

How long before it all falls apart?


----------



## farsidejunky

*Re: Re: Always wary.*



wranglerman said:


> I got stood up
> 
> [email protected]@king bitc# left a message at the service desk that she wasn't coming, no reasons or explainations, the phone went straight ot VM so she had turned it off, really pissed with her TBH.
> 
> Had a nice meal and then drove to friends 50 miles out for a few drinks and a catch up, comfy bed to sleep for the night.
> 
> WTF am I gonna do now?


Smart one, isn't she? She knew what you needed from this and denied it to you. That was her payback.

Move on. Live your life. And live well bro.


----------



## Pepper123

Wow... Sorry to hear that. What a coward! 

Sounds like she isn't ready to accept and face what she did. Sucks... I hope your need for that closure didn't run too deep. :-/


----------



## happyman64

Wm

I usually say to move on, have a great life and never communicate with either of them again.

What are you looking for from her?

HM


----------



## Lostinthought61

You did your part...time to move is there really anything more to say to her that can't be done through lawyers?


----------



## Q tip

Ok then, you gave her a chance to meet. Now do it your way. Otherwise, it's gonna be Lucy holding the football for Charlie Brown. Never give up your power position. You own her. Keep it that way. 

Who gives a sh#t who she hangs with. It'll be the same thing with her for years. Get your head out of the past. You're better off with her in the rear view mirror. 

The nuclear rejection of her and her life was epic. Hell, IS epic. No way she'll recover. Her weak response was to miss a meeting. F her.

She was just a stray you picked up once.


----------



## BobSimmons

wranglerman said:


> I wonder if it will bite him like it did me? You know, the paranoia? They cheat with you, they cheat on you!!!
> 
> How long before it all falls apart?


There will be no paranoia, just like the early stages of dating everyone has their best face on, the kicker is you living your life totally disconnected from their BS. Eventually if you find a good partner you can have what they can never have, even if they are together for the rest of their lives.

An authentic life.


----------



## bandit.45

Pepper123 said:


> Wow... Sorry to hear that. What a coward!
> 
> Sounds like she isn't ready to accept and face what she did. Sucks... I hope your need for that closure didn't run too deep. :-/


Remember she went to the barn he last worked at to try to find him after exposure day. I don't think she's afraid of facing him. I think she stood him up out of spite, or the OM talked her out of it.


----------



## bandit.45

wranglerman said:


> I wonder if it will bite him like it did me? You know, the paranoia? They cheat with you, they cheat on you!!!
> 
> How long before it all falls apart?


Sometimes it falls apart, sometimes it doesn't. Don't count on it. 

Just move on WM. Live your life and become a better person...for yourself. I recommend you get some counseling...although telling a cowboy to do that is like telling a horse not to sh!t.


----------



## wranglerman

My bets are on him talking her out of meeting me or at least making it impossible to actually meet me at the time and place.

I have actually asked myself why this was actually important to me, why, although I was angry, I was nervous of meeting her and seeing her face within striking distance again.

I was sooo tempted to do the dildo thing but the more I thought about it the worse of an idea it seemed to be, funny as hell:rofl: but, I could well have beat her half to death too if she'd said something stupid 

I think I just had a small hope that she could openly and honestly tell me why, what was missing in "us" that made anyone else seem worthy of comitting that betrayal?

I amstill pi$$ed with her, but, what can I do to change things? Do I and should I really try to?


----------



## Marduk

wranglerman said:


> I think I just had a small hope that she could openly and honestly tell me why, what was missing in "us" that made anyone else seem worthy of comitting that betrayal?


This assume that:
#1 she knows why
#2 she's willing to voice the real reason and not a justification
#3 that she gives a damn given that she's busy boning other dudes


> I amstill pi$$ed with her, but, what can I do to change things? Do I and should I really try to?


The only thing you can change is you, and you're doing a damn fine job of that.


----------



## davecarter

wranglerman said:


> My bets are on him talking her out of meeting me or at least making it impossible to actually meet me at the time and place.
> 
> I have actually asked myself why this was actually important to me, why, although I was angry, I was nervous of meeting her and seeing her face within striking distance again.
> 
> I was sooo tempted to do the dildo thing but the more I thought about it the worse of an idea it seemed to be, funny as hell:rofl: but, I could well have beat her half to death too if she'd said something stupid
> 
> I think I just had a small hope that she could openly and honestly tell me why, what was missing in "us" that made anyone else seem worthy of comitting that betrayal?
> 
> I amstill pi$$ed with her, but, what can I do to change things? Do I and should I really try to?


Sorry WM, but from where I'm standing, what you're doing is looking more and more like sour-grapes and beta-neediness.


OM worked your wife and eventually got her.
Your exposure-flyer did nothing.
2 months on, your wife and her OM are together.
You lost.

What makes you think sending a 9" black rubber-dildo is going to do? 
They'll prolly laugh, and then use it.
And...you're still left on your own with your c0ck in your hand.


Forget it. Forget your wife #2. Forget OM Nathan.

Divorce. Move on. Live life.


----------



## Ripper

davecarter said:


> [*]Your exposure-flyer did nothing.


He put the truth out there in New Roman Times 16 font. Everyone that got the flyer knows the story now. That was more the point than trying to keep his STBX and OM apart.



davecarter said:


> [*]You lost


Lost what? A piece of slot C that is apparently incapable of being faithful? Or is it slot B in this case?

Moving on and forgetting is the ultimate goal, but everyone stumbles now and again. I imagine a face-to-face will have to happen at some point in this process.


----------



## Dyokemm

"Some guys just like bad girls."

I do. (but only if they are single)

They are a lot of fun.

But I sure as he** wouldn't end up marrying one.

That's just a nightmare waiting to happen.


----------



## Turin74

*Re: Re: Always wary.*

We should certainly expect the unremorseful cheater to do the right thing here (end of sarcasm). 


Pepper123 said:


> Wow... Sorry to hear that. What a coward!
> 
> Sounds like she isn't ready to accept and face what she did. Sucks... I hope your need for that closure didn't run too deep. :-/


----------



## happyman64

> I think I just had a small hope that she could openly and honestly tell me why, what was missing in "us" that made anyone else seem worthy of comitting that betrayal?


Someday in the not so distant future you are going yo realize her infidelity aka unhappiness had nothing to do with you or your marriage.

She has issues cowboy.

And only she can fix them.

And that cannot even begin until she owns what she did and she knows why she chose to make such poor decisions.

HM


----------



## davecarter

Ripper said:


> 1 - He put the truth out there in New Roman Times 16 font. Everyone that got the flyer knows the story now. That was more the point than trying to keep his STBX and OM apart.
> 
> Lost what? A piece of slot C that is apparently incapable of being faithful? Or is it slot B in this case?
> 
> Moving on and forgetting is the ultimate goal, but everyone stumbles now and again. I imagine a face-to-face will have to happen at some point in this process.


1 - At the end of the day, it's tit-for-tat, I guess.
Look at HardtoHandle: his wife posted a photo of herself with her OM on her freaking Facebook page..._while she was still living with HardtoHandle_.

No-one cares anymore. Peoples levels of shame and guilt over infidelity is hugely different now because that's the way of the world now.
The whole stigma of it is like, people nowadays are more likely to respond with: "_Oh, okay_".
Blink.
Shrug.
Then they go about their business.

Same with CheaterVille: unless anyone can show stats or prove that this dubious-at-best titillation website does anything to a WW or OM, then I'd like to see.


2 - Wranglerman already did the best thing he could do: Divorce.
Going back and sending them sex-toys or having some 'showdown' with his Ex and her Om is kind of futile, at best.
What does it achieve.
Where does it end?


----------



## bandit.45

Ride off into the sunset cowboy. Leave her to her fvcked up life. She will never be happy or whole until she deals with her demons. Same with your first wife. You should cut off all contact with her too. 

Purge the poisons out of your life. You don't need them.


----------



## wranglerman

I had a crappy nights sleep and just read back through my previous post and the replies.

It was my post that bothered me, how pathetic did I come across? 



> My bets are on him talking her out of meeting me or at least making it impossible to actually meet me at the time and place.


I mean, I was actually defensive of her and blamed him :scratchhead:



> I have actually asked myself why this was actually important to me, why, although I was angry, I was nervous of meeting her and seeing her face within striking distance again.
> 
> I think I just had a small hope that she could openly and honestly tell me why, what was missing in "us" that made anyone else seem worthy of comitting that betrayal?


That was cringe worthy to read back, it showed how weak I felt and how vulnerable I was, I say "was", as I think the closer I get to flying back to the UK and starting over, the stronger and more excited I am getting for the thrill and excitement of starting over fresh.

I thank my friends here that have shown me their wisdom and the best way forward.


----------



## GusPolinski

What I don't get is why you left your home. Why not throw her out? I mean... Hell, she was already sort of gone anyway.

Or was the marital home "her" home... one to which you had no legal claim?


----------



## wranglerman

GusPolinski said:


> What I don't get is why you left your home. Why not throw her out? I mean... Hell, she was already sort of gone anyway.
> 
> Or was the marital home "her" home... one to which you had no legal claim?


I left for multiple reasons, but first I should explain how the whole housing thing works.

The horse industry is a very complicated one to work in, there isn't a lot of cash money around all the time but there is normally buildings and land, these buildings and the land are used for employee accomodation, either apartments, mobile homes or in my case I had a nice three bedroom house as part of my remuneration package. Think about it, your biggest payment each month is your home, well, if you no longer have that expense then you can possibly afford to earn moniterally less as your biggest cost is covered and the rest is beer money, or if you're like me, I have other assets that I have accumulated separate of my spouses income, we get cars and trucks to use at will and if you land a good job with decent employers then you can have a pretty good life, land a bad one and it can be a living hell!!!

BTW, the assets I have are not disclosed and she does not have access to that information, they are mine and will remain that way.

My reasons for leaving.

1) I had already suffered one blow living in that house from EA#1 wouldn't you want to get away from that house?

2) I wanted to get away from the situation where I was stuck and tied to my job and the life I had

3) i couldn't stand my friends feeling the obligtion to run around after me like a sick child, I didn't want to burden them with my pain

4) Shame, I felt ashamed of what had happened to me, again, yes I can be man enough to admit the fact that I was ashamed of being cheated on twice by the same woman.

I was lucky enough that she had already moved to her new location with the rider, I had a free reign that a great many are not afforded when that terrifying Dday hits like a freight train, they are living with their spouse, they are asking the questions they are dealing with it as best they can and some are lucky enough to come here for advice. No kids together and already living apart breaking free was as easy as eating pie, the emotional ties are somewhat more difficult to severe.


----------



## Decorum

wranglerman said:


> 4) Shame, I felt ashamed of what had happened to me, again, yes I can be man enough to admit the fact that I was ashamed of being cheated on twice by the same woman.


Don't be afraid to admit you were vulnerable to the person who should have been your committed friend, lover and partner. It's fundamental to the relationship.

That is what makes betrayal so destructive and damaging.

No one who cares for you will think less of you for wanting to rescue that relationship.

It says nothing about you being "man" enough, too "beta" or any other of that nonsense. 

It means you are human, some decent mixture of both.

There is no need to doubt yourself, that is just the damage that results form betrayal.

Children sometimes blame themselves for being molested, does it make sense? No! Its how betrayal damages people. Just focus on healing from that.

This whole things speaks to the kind of person that your STBX is.

You wanted your STBX to help you heal, she has shown she does not have the decency for that. Lower your expectation of her and move to indifference.

You have every right to be in some pain, most here have been there.

It just takes some time to process, give yourself that time.

Once your wife is past her anger for your move to independence she may see what a pos she has been. Hopefully by then she will not mean anymore to you that some poor loser in the newspaper.

Don't look to her for anything else, and don't be too hard on yourself for being human.

I really wish you well.
Take care!


----------



## bandit.45

The horse business can be a hard lonely one. WM is correct about the pitfalls of that life. 

Another reason it is hard is due to the inherent transient nature of hauling horses all over the country to shows, rodeos, auctions, etc. I was a very good bull dogger (steer wrestler) in high school. I could have gone on to compete in college, maybe even went on to work in the horse or stock industry like WM. But living out of the back of an RV/horse van held no attraction to me. So I said goodbye to that life when I graduated high school. 

That transient, gypsy lifestyle is hard on marriages. I would venture to guess WM's WW had too much time alone on her hands and was able to engage in these affairs without him knowing.


----------



## wranglerman

I just got off the phone with my lawyer, she called him to set up a meet in a couple hours at her place of work.

Do I go? She knows I want to see her one last time, is it a trap? I wanted open public place, now she has contacted to meet at a private place!!!

F#@k I really am torn on meeting her now, lawyer is trying to change venue but she insisted max 30mins at 4:30 this afternoon.

WTF is going on?


----------



## bandit.45

No it needs to be public or no go. Insist on it. That is weird. If she wanted to meet you privately why not just call you directly? Or did you change your phone number and can only be reached through your lawyer?


----------



## GusPolinski

bandit.45 said:


> No it needs to be public or no go. Insist on it. That is weird. If she wanted to meet you privately why not just call you directly? Or did you change your phone number and can only be reached through your lawyer?


Agreed.


----------



## happyman64

I say go. She called your attorney for God's sake.

Just talk outside if you are worried she is packing.

Otherwise dont go.

Just remember one thing. Just because you go it does not mean you will get any closure.


----------



## warlock07

Let her come to you. Tell her to pick you up. You don't want her to play these games again.

Do you really need to meet her ? After the stunt she pulled the last time, I would have nothing to with her if I were you.


----------



## warlock07

Also, i would be concerned about false charges.


----------



## Q tip

No way in hell meet her. I smell ambush or worse. Vindictive and vengeful. Blow her off. Meet in public if you must and VAR. 

I'd say never meet alone with her, work through lawyer only. Nothing good can come of this. Lucy's holding the ball for you, Charlie Brown. Damn, just don't. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

Sounds suspicious. Makes the mind wonder to all sorts of dastardly scenarios. Setup for false charges? Ambushed by OM? Or is this the only way she can meet up with you because of the OM? 

Regardless, it does sound like an attempt on her part to re-establish some sort of control. I'm just childish enough to do what she did to you. Call and confirm the meet and then don't show up.


----------



## happyman64

Just make sure there are no mine shafts in the area.


----------



## GusPolinski

Get some fresh batteries into that VAR!!!


----------



## tom67

happyman64 said:


> Just make sure there are no mine shafts in the area.



Oh boy!


----------



## davecarter

GusPolinski said:


> Get some fresh batteries into that VAR!!!


Why? :scratchhead:


----------



## GusPolinski

davecarter said:


> Why? :scratchhead:


Uhhh... to protect himself. Look, he has no idea what he's walking into. For all he knows, his WW is planning to hit him w/ a bevy of false allegations that include anything from threats of violence to actual violence.


----------



## tom67

wranglerman said:


> I just got off the phone with my lawyer, she called him to set up a meet in a couple hours at her place of work.
> 
> Do I go? She knows I want to see her one last time, is it a trap? I wanted open public place, now she has contacted to meet at a private place!!!
> 
> F#@k I really am torn on meeting her now, lawyer is trying to change venue but she insisted max 30mins at 4:30 this afternoon.
> 
> WTF is going on?


Do it it's a public place.
Get it over with you are driving yourself nuts but don't be surprised if you walk away with more questions and disappointed.


----------



## Q tip

Come on, man. THINK.

She's had plenty of time to hatch a plan. You can nuke it by not appearing. Then watch her squirm. Have some patience. Have the class you've had all this time. 

You've done everything right. Do not hand it (power of meeting at her place or anywhere) to her. Just ignore her. STAY DARK. She already blew you off. You look like you're crawling to her. Damn it man. THINK. 

STAY DARK

STAY DARK


----------



## davecarter

GusPolinski said:


> Uhhh... to protect himself. Look, he has no idea what he's walking into. For all he knows, his WW is planning to hit him w/ a bevy of false allegations that include anything from threats of violence to actual violence.


Uhhh...then if it's 'protection' you're talking about, why not take 9" black rubber c0ck with him?

Come on, Gus, play the game....


----------



## GusPolinski

davecarter said:


> Uhhh...then if it's 'protection' you're talking about, why not take 9" black rubber c0ck with him?
> 
> Come on, Gus, play the game....


You mean one of these...?



:lol: :rofl:


----------



## tom67

GusPolinski said:


> You mean one of these...?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :rofl:



You are bad!!!!


----------



## davecarter

Gus, howcome you haven't mentioned 'DNA Tests', yet?


----------



## Suspecting2014

wranglerman said:


> I just got off the phone with my lawyer, she called him to set up a meet in a couple hours at her place of work.
> 
> Do I go? She knows I want to see her one last time, is it a trap? I wanted open public place, now she has contacted to meet at a private place!!!
> 
> F#@k I really am torn on meeting her now, lawyer is trying to change venue but she insisted max 30mins at 4:30 this afternoon.
> 
> WTF is going on?


Refuse! It is a tramp. They wanna play you. 
Not showing at the first metting is their way to get some control back. 

Just don't go! No matter what she says, you won't get the right answer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davecarter

wranglerman said:


> I just got off the phone with my lawyer, she called him to set up a meet in a couple hours at her place of work.
> 
> Do I go? She knows I want to see her one last time, is it a trap? I wanted open public place, now she has contacted to meet at a private place!!!
> 
> F#@k I really am torn on meeting her now, lawyer is trying to change venue but she insisted max 30mins at 4:30 this afternoon.
> 
> WTF is going on?


So...after everything people have told you here....you're going to YET AGAIN, going to meet the woman you've filed for DIVORCE to?

Hell, YEAH.Go for it. _Crush _that hoe and _wipe _Nathan out.
Those pr!cks deserve it. :lol:


----------



## HobbesTheTiger

Meet her at your lawyer's office. Maybe in their lobby. Definitely public place.


----------



## GusPolinski

davecarter said:


> Gus, howcome you haven't mentioned 'DNA Tests', yet?


I mention paternity testing when I feel that it's (at least possibly) pertinent to a BH's stated situation. OP and his WW don't have any children together, so it doesn't really apply in his case.


----------



## davecarter

GusPolinski said:


> 1 - I mention paternity testing when I feel that it's (at least possibly) pertinent to a BH's stated situation.
> 
> 2 - OP and his WW don't have any children together, so it doesn't really apply in his case.


1 - You mean, like in almost every thread you post in?

2 - Excellent news.


----------



## GusPolinski

davecarter said:


> You mean, like in almost every thread you post in?


That's a stretch. Either way, like I said, I mention it where I feel it's appropriate.


----------



## tom67

davecarter said:


> 1 - You mean, like in almost every thread you post in?
> 
> 2 - Excellent news.


:scratchhead:


----------



## davecarter

tom67 said:


> :scratchhead:


Let's get back to the black rubber c0ck....


----------



## Q tip

WM....?


----------



## Nucking Futs

Suspecting2014 said:


> Refuse! It is a tramp. They wanna play you.
> Not showing at the first metting is their way to get some control back.
> 
> Just don't go! No matter what she says, you won't get the right answer
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol::rofl:

Autocorrect finally got one right.


----------



## Rugs

Is this really Wranglerman? 

No, no, no, not in a private place. Lawyer's public office or no deal.


----------



## commonsenseisn't

Wranglerman wouldn't be the first to sell his soul for closure, nor would he be the last. I hope he stood her up or at least met in public. I doubt any good will come of it, but we'll see. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## thatbpguy

Well, as we haven't heard from Wranglerman I suggest we raise bail for him.


----------



## OptimisticPessimist

What a piece of chit. She cheats on him and then stands him up when he has the compassion to meet her? I dont care how "poor" of a husband she thinks he was- you dont do that. In fact, you dont do that by accident, period. That was truly the action of a vindictive emotional sadist. 

Wranglerman, IMO that was her way of making YOU hurt- I bet she planned that deliberately. No way in hell would I meet her in private- public place, VAR and pepper spray in left pocket, handgun in right pocket.

"Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned."

Unfortunately he either has or hasnt- I found this thread too late. I really hope the 2 lovers didnt go nuclear on him; with all the sickos in this world he could be in jail for something he didnt do, or worse...

WM, please drop us an update even if its just "im ok".


----------



## wranglerman

I am alive and well folks.

My lawyer got nothing on a venue change, called her boss as he and I are acquaintances, turns out she is a little under the thumb from her OM now they live together, he picks her up and drops her off at work, seems she is not allowed out of his sight from what Tom said.

In case you're wondering, no I didn't meet her, stood her up as everyone here said I should, and I would have given the same advice had this been the other way around, giving in would have given her power but also, it would have shown me as weak in the need for closure and allowing her to set the terms.

Sorry if I seemed to have lost my bearings folks, there was a few moments there that made me just want to go and see her.

She is not, and never has been the woman I thought I knew, that woman was who I wanted to believe and trust, the one that stood before me just played me for a fool and, you know what? I will never know how big a fool I was but I think from here on out I just don't care.


----------



## Ripper

wranglerman said:


> turns out she is a little under the thumb from her OM now they live together, he picks her up and drops her off at work, seems she is not allowed out of his sight from what Tom said.


She really moved up in the world. On complete lock down and taking it up the slot B on the regular. You could send her a copy of the "Shawshank Redemption."


----------



## OptimisticPessimist

wranglerman said:


> I am alive and well folks.
> 
> My lawyer got nothing on a venue change, called her boss as he and I are acquaintances, turns out she is a little under the thumb from her OM now they live together, he picks her up and drops her off at work, seems she is not allowed out of his sight from what Tom said.
> 
> In case you're wondering, no I didn't meet her, stood her up as everyone here said I should, and I would have given the same advice had this been the other way around, giving in would have given her power but also, it would have shown me as weak in the need for closure and allowing her to set the terms.
> 
> Sorry if I seemed to have lost my bearings folks, there was a few moments there that made me just want to go and see her.
> 
> She is not, and never has been the woman I thought I knew, that woman was who I wanted to believe and trust, the one that stood before me just played me for a fool and, you know what? I will never know how big a fool I was but I think from here on out I just don't care.


Handling things like a champ as usual :smthumbup:

No need to apologize, even just as social formality. You loved the girl and youre going to have your ups and downs.

You should change your name to NuclearHank  Your thread was very satisfying to read (and of course tragic as all these CWI threads are); you provide a good example to everyone suffering through this type of situation. Moved on like a warrior, held the cheaters accountable and made them pay a price.


----------



## bandit.45

I predict she will try to get hold of you again soon. I don't think she's going to like being the OMs property.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67

bandit.45 said:


> I predict she will try to get hold of you again soon. I don't think she's going to like being the OMs property.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like hoosier's ex.
Gee is he a little insecure or cheaters can't trust each other.


----------



## Q tip

You shut Lucy down. YES!

She's someone else's rump ranger. Locked down as he don't trust her. He's paranoid and has shown his beta weaknesses. Won't be long before she's out on her a$$ (so to speak).


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

You slipped? Oh well, there have only been a small group of betrayed who have reacted as quickly and decisively as you. A minute backtrack, emotions happen, is normal. Just read a thread with a guy typing "STBXW" while just starting marriage counseling with his "wife."


----------



## bandit.45

My theory is that the OM found out about the first time she was going to meet him and put the nix on it.

When she asked for the second meeting , I think she was doing that behind the OM's back which is why she wanted it short and in a private location.


----------



## Q tip

bandit.45 said:


> My theory is that the OM found out about the first time she was going to meet him and put the nix on it.
> 
> When she asked for the second meeting , I think she was doing that behind the OM's back which is why she wanted it short and in a private location.


Excellent point. Same reason not to meet though.


----------



## bandit.45

My hunch is that WM's STBXWW wants to see him one last time. Chicks dig closure. They need to have the last word. 

She wanted to see if she and WM could still be friends.


----------



## Q tip

bandit.45 said:


> My hunch is that WM's STBXWW wants to see him one last time. Chicks dig closure. They need to have the last word.
> 
> She wanted to see if she and WM could still be friends.


Excellent point. Same reason not to meet though

... FWB...


----------



## Dyokemm

So POS has truly shown what a little weasel he is...lol,,,she deserves every second of it for her own sh*tty actions.


----------



## Suspecting2014

Dyokemm said:


> So POS has truly shown what a little weasel he is...lol,,,she deserves every second of it for her own sh*tty actions.


He first hand knows she is a cheater so need to be careful lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Decorum

wranglerman said:


> turns out she is a little under the thumb from her OM now they live together, he picks her up and drops her off at work, seems she is not allowed out of his sight from what Tom said.


:rofl: He wount be able to keep that little Corriente from running around with two wraps and a hooey. :rofl:

.
.
.


----------



## wranglerman

A lot of the comments here have really opened my eyes to how other people view my situation, and I am humbled by the support 

Sure is a different life stle for her now, she went from free as a bird and pretty much trusted to live on her own to being escorted around and her contact with outsiders vetted so to speak  

Good for her, she can enjoy her new life with him, thing is, anal can be a novelty in the bedroom and certainly spice up a night of lust, but from the conversations that I did intercept, he seemed to be wanting it as a part of the staple diet in a sex life :scratchhead: wonder how well that will go down with her now? Been there and done that with her a great man times so he won't be getting anthing I never did  suppose I am luckier there than some? I remember reading threads where WWs were doing acts freely with APs that were forbidden to their spouses for years and only when the A was exposed and the depths of the treatchery were divulged did the BS find out how deep the cuts were to run  

But why? Why do WSs go that extra mile to satisfy their APs sexual desires?


----------



## Forest

wranglerman said:


> But why? Why do WSs go that extra mile to satisfy their APs sexual desires?


They're takers with no self esteem.


----------



## Cabsy

Hope you're doing well. Your situation sucked, but your response was cathartic for some of us.


wranglerman said:


> But why? Why do WSs go that extra mile to satisfy their APs sexual desires?


It's part of the whole experience, I guess. The butterflies, chasing/dating another person again, impressing them, pleasing them, making them want you, etc. As you alluded to, it's based on fantasy. When that fantasy dissolves, well, I guess that's when one finds out if they really do like anal every night.


----------



## Suspecting2014

wranglerman said:


> But why? Why do WSs go that extra mile to satisfy their APs sexual desires?


Once I read a cheaters statement about giving to the AP some forbidden pleasures to the BS, something like "I felt like I have to".

A cheater tries to keep the AP satisfied in every single way so , in a very sick way, justifies the A by insuring the AP love and attention with sex.

When the A begin their brains are full of dopamine, so everything is super exiting, besides the fact that something forbidden spices the sex.

Well, let see if annal pleasures can keep them together as a normal losers couple.

WM well done and good luck


----------



## wranglerman

I get a few PMs here and there, but one such PM from a few days ago has gotten me a little confused about the OPs intentions and their point of view.

Now, as this is sitting on m shoulders and niggling me a little I am going to throw this out there.

How does the TAM membership openly view my exposure of my STBXW and POSOM?

Was the Leaflet out of order?

Was there a better way to handle this situation?

I am all ears on this as I am told it smacked of sour grapes :scratchhead:

And for the record, the whole idea of meeting her with a massive black rubber c0ck to either beat him half to death or to pass on to her as a parting gift was nothing more than a joke, you know, making light of something for fun as a means of aleiviating the tension in my head, I had no intention of taking such an item to a meeting, unless it was with a new woman in my life 

So what say ye all??????


----------



## happyman64

WM

Was the leaflet out of order? No.

It was your form of exposure.

Did it most likely kill any relationship you might have with your Ex. 

abso frikking lutely!

But they deserved it. 100% they deserved it.

So stop 2nd guessing yourself and keep moving forward. Those two idiots made their choices. 

And if the leaflet was really over the top they would not have moved in together.

Stay tough.

HM


----------



## farsidejunky

I don't think you were out of order at all, brother. 

There will always be varying degrees of differing opinions here. 

Your exposure was classic. Don't second guess yourself.


----------



## davecarter

wranglerman said:


> I get a few PMs here and there, but one such PM from a few days ago has gotten me a little confused about the OPs intentions and their point of view.
> 
> Now, as this is sitting on m shoulders and niggling me a little I am going to throw this out there.
> 
> How does the TAM membership openly view my exposure of my STBXW and POSOM?
> 
> Was the Leaflet out of order?
> 
> Was there a better way to handle this situation?
> 
> I am all ears on this as I am told it smacked of sour grapes :scratchhead:
> 
> And for the record, the whole idea of meeting her with a massive black rubber c0ck to either beat him half to death or to pass on to her as a parting gift was nothing more than a joke, you know, making light of something for fun as a means of aleiviating the tension in my head, I had no intention of taking such an item to a meeting, unless it was with a new woman in my life
> 
> So what say ye all??????


I would address the leaflet distribution the same way I do with Cheaterville: what actually does it do to stop a wayward in their tracks?
Just a cursory glance at CV shows a lot of individuals posted on there for marital-misdemeanours...but from that point on, what do we know of outcome?

*Betrayed&Blindsided* and *Chris989*'s had very thorough CV posts...from what I remember, the former's didnt have much of an effect on the OM (kept his job)...the latter, the OM (or was it the OM's _girlfriend_), tried to have it removed.

Some never even get that far when (usually) the husband backs-down after threats from WW and/or OM and takes down the CV post.

Leafleft distribution is just another way of making it publicly known that _"My-Wife-Is-Shagging-Another-Man"._
(I don'te recall any betrayed wife doing this type of expsure, so apologies if I'm wrong and up for correction)

Who gets more humiliation?
Husband? Wife? Boyfriend?


----------



## Suspecting2014

wranglerman said:


> I get a few PMs here and there, but one such PM from a few days ago has gotten me a little confused about the OPs intentions and their point of view.
> 
> Now, as this is sitting on m shoulders and niggling me a little I am going to throw this out there.
> 
> How does the TAM membership openly view my exposure of my STBXW and POSOM?
> 
> Was the Leaflet out of order?
> 
> Was there a better way to handle this situation?
> 
> I am all ears on this as I am told it smacked of sour grapes :scratchhead:
> 
> And for the record, the whole idea of meeting her with a massive black rubber c0ck to either beat him half to death or to pass on to her as a parting gift was nothing more than a joke, you know, making light of something for fun as a means of aleiviating the tension in my head, I had no intention of taking such an item to a meeting, unless it was with a new woman in my life
> 
> So what say ye all??????


IMO you did well, more than well, terrific!

Some may think you got nuk without giving her any chance to explain, but as she cheated before she already knew about boundaries and consequences. I believe she got what she deserved.

First time cheaters alway says that didnt know how much damage they were doing, a cheater that knows exactly how much damage she/he is doing is far meaner and much more far from a successful R than an first time cheater...

Well done, IMO your case is an example of what should be done with non first time cheaters.


----------



## wranglerman

davecarter said:


> I would address the leaflet distribution the same way I do with Cheaterville: what actually does it do to stop a wayward in their tracks?
> Just a cursory glance at CV shows a lot of individuals posted on there for marital-misdemeanours...but from that point on, what do we know of outcome?
> 
> *Betrayed&Blindsided* and *Chris989*'s had very thorough CV posts...from what I remember, the former's didnt have much of an effect on the OM (kept his job)...the latter, the OM (or was it the OM's _girlfriend_), tried to have it removed.
> 
> Some never even get that far when (usually) the husband backs-down after threats from WW and/or OM and takes down the CV post.
> 
> *Leafleft distribution is just another way of making it publicly known that "My-Wife-Is-Shagging-Another-Man".*(I don'te recall any betrayed wife doing this type of expsure, so apologies if I'm wrong and up for correction)
> 
> Who gets more humiliation?
> Husband? Wife? Boyfriend?


This wasn't public distribution, this was hand delivered individual envelopes given to specific and key people in each of their lives by PIs in various cities, it was not a case of standing on the side walk giving them to random strangers.

PS. OM got fired  STBXW got fired  Key people in their lives are under no illusion as to what they did and who they really are.

Sour grapes, no, sending a message to OM that if I want I can get to him, oh yes!!!


----------



## waylan

WM - You are a hero in my book. Enough said.


----------



## Pepper123

I agree that it was in order.... 

When there is an egregious betrayal such as hers, penance as the injured party is up to no one other than you to decide. 

Revenge activates the neurotransmitter dopamine- which we all know is the same one she was reaping her own benefit from. Why should you not be able to derive a level of pleasure as a result of her actions? I don't have a problem with revenge, unless you want to mend things (in which case it is illogical). 

I think when someone/s EFFS YOU OVER like they did, they should even expect it. Just because someone else chooses a different road, doesn't mean the one you chose was wrong; it means it was wrong for someone else. 

We all have to live with our actions... She has to live with her betrayal, and you have to live with your vehicle for her penance. 

Even though I've never had a need to do something like that, that's not to say I wouldn't. I would.


----------



## GusPolinski

I was driving through Winnie, TX on IH-10 earlier today and was passed by a white Ram 2500 that had the following written into the dust on the tailgate...

"Faster horses, younger women, older whiskey, and more money!"

Lol... Made me chuckle, and obviously made me think of wranglerman. Hope you're doing well today, sir... Hopefully you're manning a grill and having a few cold ones.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## davecarter

wranglerman said:


> This wasn't public distribution, this was hand delivered individual envelopes given to specific and key people in each of their lives by PIs in various cities, it was not a case of standing on the side walk giving them to random strangers.
> 
> PS. OM got fired  STBXW got fired  Key people in their lives are under no illusion as to what they did and who they really are.
> 
> Sour grapes, no, sending a message to OM that if I want I can get to him, oh yes!!!


Interesting.
Haven't you had any incoming off either of them since?


----------



## Divinely Favored

happyman64 said:


> WM
> 
> Was the leaflet out of order? No.
> 
> It was your form of exposure.
> 
> Did it most likely kill any relationship you might have with your Ex.
> 
> abso frikking lutely!
> 
> But they deserved it. 100% they deserved it.
> 
> So stop 2nd guessing yourself and keep moving forward. Those two idiots made their choices.
> 
> And if the leaflet was really over the top they would not have moved in together.
> 
> Stay tough.
> 
> HM


AGREE ALL THE WAY! AWESOME!!!! Need to be secretary of defense!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wranglerman

davecarter said:


> Interesting.
> Haven't you had any incoming off either of them since?


Here's the thing, as with anthing other than bumping into people face to face, there are a lot of ways to block contact from people you wish not to have contact with, I blocked her in as many ways as I could.

I saw plenty of emails from peoplewho were not contacts in my list, send them all to spam and then once a week sift through for anything interesting that wasn't dental plans, health insurances, debt recovery or solutions, special offers from X,Y & Z mailing company that I once bought something from online.

When you want to stay low, you can.

Oh and Gus, I sank a few cold ones by a grill, just my good buddy Al was manning the steaks 

3days to go, flying to the UK Friday to start my new life, nowit istime to go jogging


----------



## happyman64

Divinely Favored said:


> AGREE ALL THE WAY! AWESOME!!!! Need to be secretary of defense!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Would I love to be Sec'y of Defense.

There would not be one terrorist left alive.

Nor one of their family members left to take their place.

But most of all, all of our citizens would be speaking and writing English.

That way when we went to the DMV we would be able to read all the signs.

Lol!


----------



## wranglerman

For those that have never been to the UK, there are a couple of cities I have visited that really opened my eyes to how multi-cultural that little island is!!! Luton is one, and Birmingham is another, they are both more akin to being in india or one of the sub asian continents, truly unbelievable!!!

Been out and to see a buddy this morning rode me a sweet little mare with a bad temper, put some leg on and she started bucking her heart out, oh boy, keep her hard and make her work for it, after an hour with me rubbing her flanks she found out that it is easier to listen and do as asked and not fight, fighting only prolongs the hard work!!!

Much like fighting with me over the D, my STBXW knows that when I dig my heels in she will get the ride of her life and not in a good way either 

I am wondering whether my mind has swayed more towards instant termination of any marriage where infidelity has surfaced on either party? I mean, if you caught as an EA, you know full well next step was PA, once that boundary was crossed then you have the mental anxiety of wondering how long it would have taken to go PA, the connection they shared that lead to inappropriate contact and if you nailed a PA, then the worst thing kicking your brain is who next?

PAs are instant deal breakers to me, I posted in one such thread where the OPs WS had a PA in the fact that they had "make out sessions" code for they had multiple meetings for porno grade sex with more going on than her vivid imagination can take!!!

I hope that any new BSs can find the strength to cut the cancer out of their lives and show no mercy to cheaters as the more they get awa with and the weak consequences only empower them further!!! Hit them and hurt them the first offence and maybe they learn for the future, maybe my life could have been different had this happened to the people who surrounded the women who betrayed me, the current trend in society almost allows infidelity and shows little helping hand to BSs to get even and to hurt the WS who hurt them, they need consequences and the laws need to enable BSs to whoop the wayward financially for any violation, divorce is divorce, cheating is unforiveable!!!


----------



## bandit.45

I bought a Two year old filly off a rancher when I was fifteen. She was range bred and had never been around humans. We roped her and saddled her, I got on her and first thing she did was throw her head back and smash my nose flat against my face, breaking it like a crystal cup. Next thing I know I'm on my back staring up at that old grisly Vaquero looking down at me laughing. I couldn't drive for a week because my eyes swelled shut. 

Women....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

